# 21st Century American Civil War has already started



## Kamikaze Pilot

21st Century American Civil War has already started.

Many incidents which general public thinks to be usual occurrences are actually part of this new US civil war. Hurricane Sandy in 2012 was not natural. It was man-made and is part of latest American Civil War. The Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting in Newtown, Connecticut (by Adam Lanza) is part of ACW. The New York Ferry Crash (in January 2013), blast at Texas fertilizer plant, radioactive leakage at nuclear power plants, the recent stabbing of many people in Texas, Connecticut train crash, Oklahoma tornado, killing of Aaron Swartz, the New Orleans shooting spree, the famous hacking of Twitter website in 2013 etc are all acts of war. World-famous personalities like John Kerry and Chuck Hagel will vouch for the fact that unknown to many, some Americans are waging a new civil war.

I thought since the attackers in these skirmishes were civilians, every American must have become aware of the civil war by now. But surprisingly, leave alone civilians, even FBI doesn&#8217;t have a whiff of it. When I made phone calls to FBI, I found that I have to first acquaint them with this conflict. I wonder why those Americans who are in the loop have not taken rest of America into confidence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

There was a car accident in Hartford, Connecticut earlier this morning, i believe that was the greater plan of this coming American Civil War.

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Shah9

This is stupid, won't happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Shah9 said:


> What was your thoughts on The Beginning of the 2nd American Revolution on StormCloudGathering YouTube channel that was posted like three days ago


Hey man! Iran is also deeply connected to this conflict. In 19th century version, the issue was slavery. In this era&#8217;s version, the issue is the plans of racist white Americans to colonize various nations around the world WHICH INCLUDES IRAN. Previous American Civil War seems to be about internal affairs of that country. This time, the civil war is about matters external to America. When post-1947 India&#8217;s hitherto greatest Prime Minister Dr Manmohan Singh saw through the racist conspiracy to divide and destabilize regions in order to take over our own Bharat, the intelligence officials or/and diplomats were told to take the non-racist white community into confidence and apprise them of the situation OR he himself did it. Manmohan knew that not all Westerners could be painted with same brush. Many Westerners are genuinely nice to Asians. Non-racists are opposed to the policy of neo-colonialism. They took it upon themselves to prevent this international treachery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetWarrior

There is medication for people like you. It's called Prozac.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Star Wars

PlanetWarrior said:


> There is medication for people like you. It's called Prozac.



There is no medication for being narrow-minded .... Anyone who has been watching The US and speaking to its people knows a total gun Ban will lead to a Civil war ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

abcxyz0000 said:


> Hey man! Iran is also deeply connected to this conflict. In 19th century version, the issue was slavery. In this eras version, the issue is the plans of racist white Americans to colonize various nations around the world WHICH INCLUDES IRAN. Previous American Civil War seems to be about internal affairs of that country. This time, the civil war is about matters external to America. When post-1947 Indias hitherto greatest Prime Minister Dr Manmohan Singh saw through the racist conspiracy to divide and destabilize regions in order to take over our own Bharat, the intelligence officials or/and diplomats were told to take the non-racist white community into confidence and apprise them of the situation OR he himself did it. Manmohan knew that not all Westerners could be painted with same brush. Many Westerners are genuinely nice to Asians. Non-racists are opposed to the policy of neo-colonialism. They took it upon themselves to prevent this international treachery.


But the fact that NonRacist Whites are trying to protect Indians infuriates me. Most Indians are not worth defending. Kind and sweet people get killed in civil war and Indians are certainly not worthy of such sacrifice. Indians have weak conscience. For a bit of wealth Indians turn into enemy of their own siblings. Betraying foreign saviours is nothing in comparison. Anti-racists may wage war for the sake of Japan, Palestine, Iran or to oblige one individual Dr Manmohan Singh and not for typical Indians.

I should know because I myself have been at the receiving end of Indian wickedness.

Example 1: I have suffered at the hands of corrupt doctor who accepted bribe from pharmaceutical company and/or local distributor to facilitate their products sales by prescribing irrelevant and harmful medicine to me.

Example 2: I have suffered at the hands of my enemy at my workplace.

Example 3: Selfish friends showed their true colours in times of crises.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

abcxyz0000 said:


> 21st Century American Civil War has already started.
> 
> Many incidents which general public thinks to be usual occurrences are actually part of this new US civil war. Hurricane Sandy in 2012 was not natural. It was man-made and is part of latest American Civil War. The Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting in Newtown, Connecticut (by Adam Lanza) is part of ACW. The New York Ferry Crash (in January 2013), blast at Texas fertilizer plant, radioactive leakage at nuclear power plants, the recent stabbing of many people in Texas, Connecticut train crash, Oklahoma tornado, killing of Aaron Swartz, the New Orleans shooting spree etc are all acts of war. World-famous personalities like John Kerry and Chuck Hagel will vouch for the fact that unknown to many, some Americans are waging a new civil war.
> 
> I thought since the attackers in these skirmishes were civilians, every American must have become aware of the civil war by now. But surprisingly, leave alone civilians, even FBI doesn&#8217;t have a whiff of it. When I made phone calls to FBI, I found that I have to first acquaint them with this conflict. I wonder why those Americans who are in the loop have not taken rest of America into confidence.



Leave the forum....you will only be ridiculed here , it wont matter what kind of information you bring...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T90TankGuy

abcxyz0000 said:


> But the fact that NonRacist Whites are trying to protect Indians infuriates me. *Most Indians are not worth defending*. Kind and sweet people get killed in civil war *and Indians are certainly not worthy of such sacrifice. Indians have weak conscience. For a bit of wealth Indians turn into enemy of their own siblings*. Betraying foreign saviours is nothing in comparison. Anti-racists may wage war for the sake of Japan, Palestine, Iran or to oblige one individual Dr Manmohan Singh and not for typical Indians.
> 
> I should know* because I myself have been at the receiving end of Indian wickedness*.
> 
> Example 1: I have suffered at the hands of corrupt doctor who accepted bribe from pharmaceutical company and/or local distributor to facilitate their product&#8217;s sales by prescribing irrelevant and harmful medicine to me.
> 
> *Example 2: I have suffered at the hands of my enemy at my workplace.
> 
> Example 3: Selfish friends showed their true colours in times of crises*.




You seem to refer to us in the third person . are you not an Indian?

also the second and third reason given by you has nothing to do about another s nationality, you just have to realize life sucks, deal with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## humanfirst

abcxyz0000 said:


> But the fact that NonRacist Whites are trying to protect Indians infuriates me. Most Indians are not worth defending. Kind and sweet people get killed in civil war and Indians are certainly not worthy of such sacrifice. Indians have weak conscience. For a bit of wealth Indians turn into enemy of their own siblings. Betraying foreign saviours is nothing in comparison. Anti-racists may wage war for the sake of Japan, Palestine, Iran or to oblige one individual Dr Manmohan Singh and not for typical Indians.
> 
> I should know because I myself have been at the receiving end of Indian wickedness.
> 
> Example 1: I have suffered at the hands of corrupt doctor who accepted bribe from pharmaceutical company and/or local distributor to facilitate their product&#8217;s sales by prescribing irrelevant and harmful medicine to me.
> 
> Example 2: I have suffered at the hands of my enemy at my workplace.
> 
> Example 3: Selfish friends showed their true colours in times of crises.



Hey thank you for showing your true idientity too soon.....You should have learned some lessens from czar786 before joining the forum...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Juice

PlanetWarrior said:


> There is medication for people like you. It's called Prozac.


 I think his case calls for thorazine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

abcxyz0000 said:


> Many incidents which general public thinks to be usual occurrences are actually part of this new US civil war. Hurricane Sandy in 2012 was not natural. It was man-made and is part of latest American Civil War. The Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting in Newtown, Connecticut (by Adam Lanza) is part of ACW. The New York Ferry Crash (in January 2013), blast at Texas fertilizer plant, radioactive leakage at nuclear power plants, the recent stabbing of many people in Texas, Connecticut train crash, Oklahoma tornado, killing of Aaron Swartz, the New Orleans shooting spree etc are all acts of war. World-famous personalities like John Kerry and Chuck Hagel will vouch for the fact that unknown to many, some Americans are waging a new civil war.


I forgot. Remember the famous hacking of Twitter website in 2013? Add that to the list.


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Neo-Unionists seem to be all hype no substance. They have been trying so hard for so long yet nothing has come off it. But they won&#8217;t stop bragging, bluffing and targeting sitting duck civilians of no consequence. These cast serious doubts on their caliber. They should understand that their victory is uncertain.


----------



## xdrive

I accidentally fell over this morning, must be part of the new American Civil War.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Skull and Bones

xdrive said:


> I accidentally fell over this morning, must be part of the new American Civil War.



No, it's not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

@Aeronaut

please close this thread, it serves no purpose other than passing on a person's delusions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Skull and Bones said:


> There was a car accident in Hartford, Connecticut earlier this morning, i believe that was the greater plan of this coming American Civil War.





Shah9 said:


> This is stupid, won't happen.





PlanetWarrior said:


> There is medication for people like you. It's called Prozac.





Juice said:


> I think his case calls for thorazine





xdrive said:


> I accidentally fell over this morning, must be part of the new American Civil War.





Skull and Bones said:


> No, it's not.





That Guy said:


> @Aeronaut
> 
> please close this thread, it serves no purpose other than passing on a person's delusions.


Alright folks! Don&#8217;t believe me now. But at least remember what I said. I want to make you think when the time comes, &#8220;Yes! That guy was talking about it and he was right!&#8221;


----------



## Gold1010

I think I saw Alien today.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Skull and Bones

Aussie4ever said:


> I think I saw Alien today.



Nah, that'd be me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gold1010

Skull and Bones said:


> Nah, that'd be me.



Are you stalking me mr skull.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

Aussie4ever said:


> Are you stalking me mr skull.



You saying or asking? I don't see the question mark in that statement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gold1010

Skull and Bones said:


> You saying or asking? I don't see the question mark in that statement.



 how you been buddy?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

abcxyz0000 said:


> 21st Century American Civil War has already started.
> 
> Many incidents which general public thinks to be usual occurrences are actually part of this new US civil war. Hurricane Sandy in 2012 was not natural. It was man-made and is part of latest American Civil War. The Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting in Newtown, Connecticut (by Adam Lanza) is part of ACW. The New York Ferry Crash (in January 2013), blast at Texas fertilizer plant, radioactive leakage at nuclear power plants, the recent stabbing of many people in Texas, Connecticut train crash, Oklahoma tornado, killing of Aaron Swartz, the New Orleans shooting spree, the famous hacking of Twitter website in 2013 etc are all acts of war. World-famous personalities like John Kerry and Chuck Hagel will vouch for the fact that unknown to many, some Americans are waging a new civil war.
> 
> I thought since the attackers in these skirmishes were civilians, every American must have become aware of the civil war by now. But surprisingly, leave alone civilians, even FBI doesnt have a whiff of it. When I made phone calls to FBI, I found that I have to first acquaint them with this conflict. I wonder why those Americans who are in the loop have not taken rest of America into confidence.



my hen isn't laying egg,,, God Pakistan is at war

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

abcxyz0000 said:


> But the fact that NonRacist Whites are trying to protect Indians infuriates me. Most Indians are not worth defending. Kind and sweet people get killed in civil war and Indians are certainly not worthy of such sacrifice. Indians have weak conscience. For a bit of wealth Indians turn into enemy of their own siblings. Betraying foreign saviours is nothing in comparison. Anti-racists may wage war for the sake of Japan, Palestine, Iran or to oblige one individual Dr Manmohan Singh and not for typical Indians.
> 
> I should know because I myself have been at the receiving end of Indian wickedness.
> 
> Example 1: I have suffered at the hands of corrupt doctor who accepted bribe from pharmaceutical company and/or local distributor to facilitate their product&#8217;s sales by prescribing irrelevant and harmful medicine to me.
> 
> Example 2: I have suffered at the hands of my enemy at my workplace.
> 
> Example 3: Selfish friends showed their true colours in times of crises.





jbgt90 said:


> You seem to refer to us in the third person . are you not an Indian?
> 
> also the second and third reason given by you has nothing to do about another s nationality, you just have to realize life sucks, deal with it.


*INDIAN WICKEDNESS*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## uzair ramay

this is very intresting civil war.... .....its too hot in summer in pakistan must b a part of new american civil war....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skull and Bones

Arsalan said:


> my hen isn't laying egg,,, God Pakistan is at war



No, your hen on i-pill contraceptive tablets.



Aussie4ever said:


> how you been buddy?



I'm good, what about you? Long time eh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Aussie4ever said:


> I think I saw Alien today.


Don't derail the thread or else I will have to complain.


----------



## Gold1010

Skull and Bones said:


> No, your hen on i-pill contraceptive tablets.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm good, what about you? Long time eh?



Good, just playing world of tanks, indeed!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Aussie4ever said:


> Good, just playing world of tanks, indeed!


----------



## Soumitra

@abcxyz0000 don't you realise that no one is taking you or this thread seriously. If you have some self respect close this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## USAHawk785

Hmmm, i think the OP needs a healthy dose of Citalopram and Haloperidol.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MST

abcxyz0000 said:


> But the fact that NonRacist Whites are trying to protect Indians infuriates me. Most Indians are not worth defending. Kind and sweet people get killed in civil war and Indians are certainly not worthy of such sacrifice. Indians have weak conscience. For a bit of wealth Indians turn into enemy of their own siblings. Betraying foreign saviours is nothing in comparison. Anti-racists may wage war for the sake of Japan, Palestine, Iran or to oblige one individual Dr Manmohan Singh and not for typical Indians.
> 
> I should know because I myself have been at the receiving end of Indian wickedness.
> 
> Example 1: I have suffered at the hands of corrupt doctor who accepted bribe from pharmaceutical company and/or local distributor to facilitate their products sales by prescribing irrelevant and harmful medicine to me.
> 
> Example 2: I have suffered at the hands of my enemy at my workplace.
> 
> Example 3: Selfish friends showed their true colours in times of crises.



Why don't you put up your real flag. False Flaggers posing as Indians has happened so many times on PDF that its not funny anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

abcxyz0000 said:


> Alright folks! Dont believe me now. But at least remember what I said. I want to make you think when the time comes, Yes! *That guy was talking about it and he was right!*



Of course I'm right, you don't need to point it out. &#3232;_&#3248;&#3267;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

That Guy said:


> &#3232;_&#3248;&#3267;


Hey! These are Kannada alphabets. How do you know that I am a Kannadiga? Are you the mod who can check IP address?


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Soumitra said:


> @abcxyz0000 don't you realise that no one is taking you or this thread seriously. If you have some self respect close this thread


 @Soumitra

*Quoting The Great PETER ROEBUCK:

"Every Tom, Dick and Soumitra has voiced an opinion."

Remember 2005? When many Bengalis created a furore over the Sourav Ganguly issue.*


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

abcxyz0000 said:


> Hey man! Iran is also deeply connected to this conflict. In 19th century version, the issue was slavery. In this era&#8217;s version, the issue is the plans of racist white Americans to colonize various nations around the world WHICH INCLUDES IRAN. Previous American Civil War seems to be about internal affairs of that country. This time, the civil war is about matters external to America. When post-1947 India&#8217;s hitherto greatest Prime Minister Dr Manmohan Singh saw through the racist conspiracy to divide and destabilize regions in order to take over our own Bharat, the intelligence officials or/and diplomats were told to take the non-racist white community into confidence and apprise them of the situation OR he himself did it. Manmohan knew that not all Westerners could be painted with same brush. Many Westerners are genuinely nice to Asians. Non-racists are opposed to the policy of neo-colonialism. They took it upon themselves to prevent this international treachery.


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot




----------



## That Guy

abcxyz0000 said:


> Hey! These are Kannada alphabets. How do you know that I am a Kannadiga? Are you the mod who can check IP address?



-_-; ..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cyberian

As if Things Weren't Bad Enough, Russian Professor Predicts End of U.S.
_December 29, 2008

By Andrew Osborn_

*MOSCOW* -- *For a decade, Russian academic Igor Panarin has been predicting the U.S. will fall apart in 2010. For most of that time, he admits, few took his argument -- that an economic and moral collapse will trigger a civil war and the eventual breakup of the U.S. -- very seriously. Now he's found an eager audience: Russian state media.*





Igor Panarin

In recent weeks, he's been interviewed as much as twice a day about his predictions. "It's a record," says Prof. Panarin. "But I think the attention is going to grow even stronger."

Prof. Panarin, 50 years old, is not a fringe figure. *A former KGB analyst, he is dean of the Russian Foreign Ministry's academy for future diplomats. He is invited to Kremlin receptions, lectures students, publishes books, and appears in the media as an expert on U.S.-Russia relations.*

But it's his bleak forecast for the U.S. that is music to the ears of the Kremlin, which in recent years has blamed Washington for everything from instability in the Middle East to the global financial crisis. Mr. Panarin's views also fit neatly with the Kremlin's narrative that Russia is returning to its rightful place on the world stage after the weakness of the 1990s, when many feared that the country would go economically and politically bankrupt and break into separate territories.

A polite and cheerful man with a buzz cut, Mr. Panarin insists he does not dislike Americans. But he warns that the outlook for them is dire.

"There's a 55-45% chance right now that disintegration will occur," he says. "One could rejoice in that process," he adds, poker-faced. "But if we're talking reasonably, it's not the best scenario -- for Russia." Though Russia would become more powerful on the global stage, he says, its economy would suffer because it currently depends heavily on the dollar and on trade with the U.S.

Mr. Panarin posits, in brief, that mass immigration, economic decline, and moral degradation will trigger a civil war next fall and the collapse of the dollar. Around the end of June 2010, or early July, he says, the U.S. will break into six pieces -- with Alaska reverting to Russian control.

In addition to increasing coverage in state media, which are tightly controlled by the Kremlin, Mr. Panarin's ideas are now being widely discussed among local experts. He presented his theory at a recent roundtable discussion at the Foreign Ministry. The country's top international relations school has hosted him as a keynote speaker. During an appearance on the state TV channel Rossiya, the station cut between his comments and TV footage of lines at soup kitchens and crowds of homeless people in the U.S. The professor has also been featured on the Kremlin's English-language propaganda channel, Russia Today.

Mr. Panarin's apocalyptic vision "reflects a very pronounced degree of anti-Americanism in Russia today," says Vladimir Pozner, a prominent TV journalist in Russia. "It's much stronger than it was in the Soviet Union."

Mr. Pozner and other Russian commentators and experts on the U.S. dismiss Mr. Panarin's predictions. "Crazy ideas are not usually discussed by serious people," says Sergei Rogov, director of the government-run Institute for U.S. and Canadian Studies, who thinks Mr. Panarin's theories don't hold water.

Mr. Panarin's résumé includes many years in the Soviet KGB, an experience shared by other top Russian officials. His office, in downtown Moscow, shows his national pride, with pennants on the wall bearing the emblem of the FSB, the KGB's successor agency. It is also full of statuettes of eagles; a double-headed eagle was the symbol of czarist Russia.

The professor says he began his career in the KGB in 1976. In post-Soviet Russia, he got a doctorate in political science, studied U.S. economics, and worked for FAPSI, then the Russian equivalent of the U.S. National Security Agency. He says he did strategy forecasts for then-President Boris Yeltsin, adding that the details are "classified."

In September 1998, he attended a conference in Linz, Austria, devoted to information warfare, the use of data to get an edge over a rival. It was there, in front of 400 fellow delegates, that he first presented his theory about the collapse of the U.S. in 2010.

"When I pushed the button on my computer and the map of the United States disintegrated, hundreds of people cried out in surprise," he remembers. He says most in the audience were skeptical. "They didn't believe me."

At the end of the presentation, he says many delegates asked him to autograph copies of the map showing a dismembered U.S.

He based the forecast on classified data supplied to him by FAPSI analysts, he says. He predicts that economic, financial and demographic trends will provoke a political and social crisis in the U.S. When the going gets tough, he says, wealthier states will withhold funds from the federal government and effectively secede from the union. Social unrest up to and including a civil war will follow. The U.S. will then split along ethnic lines, and foreign powers will move in.

California will form the nucleus of what he calls "The Californian Republic," and will be part of China or under Chinese influence. Texas will be the heart of "The Texas Republic," a cluster of states that will go to Mexico or fall under Mexican influence. Washington, D.C., and New York will be part of an "Atlantic America" that may join the European Union. Canada will grab a group of Northern states Prof. Panarin calls "The Central North American Republic." Hawaii, he suggests, will be a protectorate of Japan or China, and Alaska will be subsumed into Russia.

"It would be reasonable for Russia to lay claim to Alaska; it was part of the Russian Empire for a long time." A framed satellite image of the Bering Strait that separates Alaska from Russia like a thread hangs from his office wall. "It's not there for no reason," he says with a sly grin.

Interest in his forecast revived this fall when he published an article in Izvestia, one of Russia's biggest national dailies. In it, he reiterated his theory, called U.S. foreign debt "a pyramid scheme," and predicted China and Russia would usurp Washington's role as a global financial regulator.

Americans hope President-elect Barack Obama "can work miracles," he wrote. "But when spring comes, it will be clear that there are no miracles."

The article prompted a question about the White House's reaction to Prof. Panarin's forecast at a December news conference. "I'll have to decline to comment," spokeswoman Dana Perino said amid much laughter.

For Prof. Panarin, Ms. Perino's response was significant. "The way the answer was phrased was an indication that my views are being listened to very carefully," he says.

The professor says he's convinced that people are taking his theory more seriously. People like him have forecast similar cataclysms before, he says, and been right. He cites French political scientist Emmanuel Todd. Mr. Todd is famous for having rightly forecast the demise of the Soviet Union -- 15 years beforehand. "When he forecast the collapse of the Soviet Union in 1976, people laughed at him," says Prof. Panarin.




As if Things Weren't Bad Enough, Russian Professor Predicts End of U.S. - WSJ.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

abcxyz0000 said:


> *Kind and sweet people get killed in civil war and Indians are certainly not worthy of such sacrifice.*


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

*Copperhead*

A Copperhead was a member of a vocal group of Democrats located in the Northern United States of the Union who opposed the American Civil War, wanting an immediate peace settlement with the Confederates. Republicans started calling antiwar Democrats "Copperheads", likening them to the venomous snake. The Peace Democrats accepted the label, reinterpreting the copper "head" as the likeness of Liberty, which they cut from copper pennies and proudly wore as badges.

They comprised the more extreme wing of the "Peace Democrats" and were often informally called "Butternuts" (for the color of the Confederate uniforms). The most famous Copperhead was Ohio's Clement L. Vallandigham, a Congressman and leader of the Democratic Party. Republican prosecutors accused some leaders of treason in a series of trials in 1864.

Copperheadism was a highly contentious, grassroots movement, strongest in the area just north of the Ohio River, as well as some urban ethnic wards. Some historians have argued it represented a traditionalistic element alarmed at the rapid modernization of society sponsored by the Republican Party, and looked back to Jacksonian Democracy for inspiration. Weber (2006) argues that the Copperheads damaged the Union war effort by fighting the draft, encouraging desertion, and forming conspiracies, but other historians say the draft was in disrepute and that the Republicans greatly exaggerated the conspiracies for partisan reasons. Some historians argue the Copperheads' goal of negotiating a peace and restoring the Union with slavery was naive and impractical, for the Confederates refused to consider giving up their independence. Copperheadism was a major issue in the 1864 presidential election; its strength increased when Union armies were doing poorly, and decreased when they won great victories. After the fall of Atlanta in September 1864, military success seemed assured, and Copperheadism collapsed.

*Agenda*

During the American Civil War (1861&#8211;1865), the Copperheads nominally favored the Union and strongly opposed the war, for which they blamed abolitionists, and they demanded immediate peace and resisted draft laws. They wanted President Abraham Lincoln and the Republicans ousted from power, seeing the president as a tyrant destroying American republican values with despotic and arbitrary actions.

Some Copperheads tried to persuade Union soldiers to desert. They talked of helping Confederate prisoners of war seize their camps and escape. They sometimes met with Confederate agents and took money. The Confederacy encouraged their activities whenever possible.

*Newspapers*

The Copperheads had numerous important newspapers, but the editors never formed an alliance. In Chicago, Wilbur F. Storey made the Chicago Times into Lincoln's most vituperative enemy. The New York Journal of Commerce, originally abolitionist, was sold to owners who became Copperheads, giving them an important voice in the largest city. A typical editor was Edward G. Roddy, owner of the Uniontown, Pennsylvania Genius of Liberty. He was an intensely partisan Democrat who saw blacks as an inferior race and Abraham Lincoln as a despot and dunce. Although he supported the war effort in 1861, he blamed abolitionists for prolonging the war and denounced the government as increasingly despotic. By 1864, he was calling for peace at any price.

John Mullaly's Metropolitan Record was the official Catholic paper in New York City. Reflecting Irish opinion, it supported the war until 1863 before becoming a Copperhead organ; the editor was then arrested for draft resistance. Even in an era of extremely partisan journalism, Copperhead newspapers were remarkable for their angry rhetoric. Wisconsin newspaper editor Marcus M. Pomeroy of the La Crosse Democrat called Lincoln "Fungus from the corrupt womb of bigotry and fanaticism" and a "worse tyrant and more inhuman butcher than has existed since the days of Nero.... The man who votes for Lincoln now is a traitor and murderer.... And if he is elected to misgovern for another four years, we trust some bold hand will pierce his heart with dagger point for the public good."

*Copperhead resistance*

The Copperheads sometimes talked of violent resistance, and in some cases started to organize. They never actually made an organized attack, however. As war opponents, Copperheads were suspected of disloyalty, and their leaders were sometimes arrested and held for months in military prisons without trial. One famous example was General Ambrose Burnside's 1863 General Order Number 38, issued in Ohio, which made it an offence (to be tried in military court) to criticize the war in any way. The order was used to arrest Ohio congressman Clement L. Vallandigham when he criticized the order itself. Lincoln, however, commuted his sentence while requiring his exile to the Confederacy.

Probably the largest Copperhead group was the Knights of the Golden Circle; formed in Ohio in the 1850s, it became politicized in 1861. It reorganized as the Order of American Knights in 1863, and again, early in 1864, as the Order of the Sons of Liberty, with Vallandigham as its commander. One leader, Harrison H. Dodd, advocated violent overthrow of the governments of Indiana, Illinois, Kentucky, and Missouri in 1864. Democratic party leaders, and a Federal investigation, thwarted his conspiracy. In spite of this Copperhead setback, tensions remained high. The Charleston Riot took place in Illinois in March 1864. Indiana Republicans then used the sensational revelation of an antiwar Copperhead conspiracy by elements of the Sons of Liberty to discredit Democrats in the 1864 House elections. The military trial of Lambdin P. Milligan and other Sons of Liberty revealed plans to set free the Confederate prisoners held in the state. The culprits were sentenced to hang, but the Supreme Court intervened in ex parte Milligan, saying they should have received civilian trials.

Most Copperheads actively participated in politics. On May 1, 1863, former Congressman Vallandigham declared the war was being fought not to save the Union, but to free the blacks and enslave Southern whites. The army then arrested him for declaring sympathy for the enemy. He was court-martialed and sentenced to imprisonment, but Lincoln commuted the sentence to banishment behind Confederate lines. The Democrats nevertheless nominated him for governor of Ohio in 1863; he campaigned from Canada, but lost after an intense battle. He operated behind the scenes at the 1864 Democratic convention in Chicago. This convention adopted a largely Copperhead platform, but chose a pro war presidential candidate, George B. McClellan. The contradiction severely weakened the party's chances to defeat Lincoln's election.

*Historiography*

Two central questions have run through the historiography of the Copperheads: How serious a threat did they pose to the Union war effort and hence to the nation's survival? And to what extent and with what justification did the Lincoln administration and other Republican officials violate civil liberties to contain the perceived menace?

The first book-length scholarly treatment of the Copperheads appeared in 1942. In The Hidden Civil War, Wood Gray decried the "defeatism" of the Copperheads. He argued they deliberately served the Confederacy's war aims. Also in 1942, George Fort Milton published Abraham Lincoln and the Fifth Column, which likewise condemned the traitorous Copperheads and praised Lincoln as a model defender of democracy.

Gilbert R. Tredway, a retired historian at Campbellsville University in Campbellsville, Kentucky, in his 1973 study Democratic Opposition to the Lincoln Administration in Indiana found most Indiana Democrats were loyal to the Union and desired national reunification. He documented Democratic counties in Indiana having outperformed Republican counties in the recruitment of soldiers. Tredway found that Copperhead sentiment was uncommon among the rank-and-file Democrats in Indiana.

The chief revisionist historians, who generally favor the Copperheads, are Richard O. Curry and Frank L. Klement, who devoted most of his career to debunking the idea that the Copperheads represented danger to the Union. Klement and Curry have downplayed the treasonable activities of the Copperheads, arguing they were traditionalists who fiercely resisted modernization and wanted to return to the old ways. Klement argued in the 1950s that the Copperheads' activities, especially their supposed participation in treasonous anti-Union secret societies, were mostly false inventions by Republican propaganda machines designed to discredit the Democrats at election time. Curry sees Copperheads as poor traditionalists battling against the railroads, banks, and modernization. In his standard history Battle Cry of Freedom, (1988), James M. McPherson asserted Klement had taken "revision a bit too far. There was some real fire under that smokescreen of Republican propaganda."

Jennifer Weber's Copperheads (2006) agrees more with Wood and Milton than with Klement. She argues that first, Northern antiwar sentiment was strong, so strong that Peace Democrats came close to seizing control of their party in mid-1864. Second, she shows the peace sentiment led to deep divisions and occasional violence across the North. Third, Weber concluded the peace movement deliberately weakened the Union military effort by undermining both enlistment and the operation of the draft. Indeed, in 1863, Lincoln had to divert combat troops to retake control of New York City from the peace rioters. Fourth, Weber shows how the attitudes of Union soldiers affected partisan battles back home. The soldiers' rejection of Copperheadism and their overwhelming support for Lincoln's reelection in 1864 was decisive in securing the Northern victory and the preservation of the Union. The Copperheads' appeal, she argues, waxed and waned with Union failures and successes in the field.

Copperhead (politics) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

abcxyz0000 said:


> *Copperhead*


*Passengers amazed as Oz snake clings to plane*

Sydney, Jan 11, 2013, AFP:

*It was not quite a ''Snakes on a Plane'' scenario, but passengers on a Qantas jet watched in amazement as a three-metre (nine feet) python clung to the outside of their aircraft during a flight.*






The Australian carrier said the flight from the Queensland city of Cairns to Port Moresby, capital of the Pacific island nation of Papua New Guinea, took off early Thursday morning with the unintended passenger tucked into its wing.

&#8220;The snake was seen by passengers once (the plane) reached cruising altitude,&#8221; a Qantas spokesman told AFP.

&#8220;It was still on the aircraft when it arrived in Port Moresby but it had died by that stage.&#8221; Once they spotted it on the wing, passengers watched as the reptile engaged in a life-and-death struggle to maintain its grip on the plane despite the winds and chilly altitude temperatures for the two-hour journey.

Passenger Robert Weber told Fairfax Media on Friday that while people at the front of the plane were unaware of the python, those at the back were &#8220;all totally focused on the snake and how it might have got onto the aircraft&#8221;.

Unlike the 2006 &#8220;Snakes on a Plane&#8221; movie starring Samuel L Jackson, this reptile did not affect the flight.

&#8220;There was no panic. At no time did anyone stop to consider that there might be others on board,&#8221; Weber said.

He added that the snake had been nestled neatly at first, but once the wind caught the end of its tail, it was &#8220;pulling him straight out&#8221; and from then on it became a hopeless &#8220;life-and-death struggle&#8221;.

&#8220;I felt quite sad for it, really,&#8221; he said. An expert said the snake was probably a scrub python, Australia&#8217;s longest snake. Qantas said it had never heard of anything similar happening before.

Passengers amazed as Oz snake clings to plane

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jhungary

Mate, if you are wishing a 21 Century American War, you are 7 years too late,






Shame, maybe if they put you as their script writer, the whole thing will not gone under. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

WARNING!!!

If you have data on internet, move it from US websites to Indian websites. Within a year American servers will be destroyed in collateral damage and the data it contains will be lost. There will not be any war in India, hence Indian servers are safe. If you have any document, pictures or videos in Gmail, Yahoo, Facebook or Youtube, save a copy of it in Rediff (Indian) to preserve your stuff. Create a Rediffmail id for email. Stop using gmail, yahoomail etc and inform your family and friends if you want to keep in touch.


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

*How New York tried to secede from the Union*

*Secessionist overtures from New York City to the Confederate states, January 29, 1861*







Geographically, New York City was decidedly a northern city. But, many of its citizens held deep sympathies for the Confederacy &#8211; or at least a strong ambivalence to ending slavery.

The city&#8217;s loyalty to the Union was so torn that New York Mayor Fernando Wood proposed seceding from the U.S. along with the Southern states.

Wood had no desire to see slavery in New York City &#8211; but he believed secession would be a power play for the city and believed New York was strong enough to operate on its own, as an independent island, apart from the United States.

Wood, a pro-South Democrat, wrote: &#8216;As a free city, New York would have the whole and united support of the southern states as well as the other states to whose interests and rights under the Constitution she has always been true.&#8217;

Bankers and industrialists relied on inexpensive southern cotton to stock the textile mills and agricultural exports to keep shipping traffic coming into New York Harbor.

Additionally, the throngs of new immigrants in the city had no desire to see the slaves freed, Mr Holzer writes.

Many of the new transplants from Europe were unabashedly racist against the blacks. They also feared that freeing millions slaves would flood the labor market with new workers willing to work for even less money than the new immigrants &#8211; thus driving down wages and making jobs harder to come by.

On January 7, 1861, he sent out a message to the six southern states that had declared their intendance. The official proclamation announced the appointment of three commissioners to represent New York City, independent of the federal government.

His message to the southern states: &#8216;Preserve peace, secure the rights of the South.&#8217;

A month later, Lincoln made his only trip to New York as sitting president. He was not warmly received, but he made himself clear to Wood: &#8216;There is nothing that can ever bring me to the destruction of the Union.&#8217;

He also reminded Wood that New York owed its prosperity not to the South, but to the Union as a whole. By the time war broke out, Wood begrudgingly backed the federal government.

Read more: The Civil War in 50 Objects: New book reveals little-known stories about war | Mail Online
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

*Town Line, New York Secession*

Town Line is a hamlet and census-designated place (CDP) in Erie County, New York, United States. The population was 2,367 at the 2010 census. It is part of the BuffaloNiagara Falls Metropolitan Statistical Area.

The community is located on the boundary between the towns of Lancaster and Alden. Town Line is at the junction of Town Line Road and Broadway.

Oral lore says that in 1861, 125 men supposedly gathered in an informal meeting and passed by 85 to 40 a resolution to secede from the United States. Because Town Line was never an incorporated municipal entity in the first place and had no well-defined boundaries, the resolution had no legal effect; neither the Confederacy nor U.S. ever formally recognized the action. The town historian says there are no written records of what happened. Several members of the German-American community fled to Canada; five residents crossed the Mason-Dixon Line to fight with the Confederates in their Army of Northern Virginia, and twenty residents fought for the Union Army.

In 1945, Town Line gained national publicity for the 1861 vote, after Vicksburg, Mississippi and Dade County, Georgia both held ceremonial votes to rejoin the union. Town Line held a ceremony on January 24, 1946 to "rejoin" the Union, along with a vote (overseen by Hollywood celebrity Cesar Romero) in which the residents voted, 90 to 23, to rescind the old vote.

Town Line, New York - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

*Hamlet of Town Line "Heads South" in 1861*

*Nearby Hamlet Left Union in Civil War Days*

*Few residents recall a time when Town Line NY voted allegiance
to South's Stars & Bars*​
*Buffalo Courier Express Feb. 21 1937 & Sept. 3 1933*

Broadway begins at Lafayette Square, which has a history as old as the city, but is set apart as a memorial to men who died fighting for the Union cause during the Civil War. The Square is also hallowed because one night, the Great Emancipator himself walked alone in the little park that was there when he stopped in Buffalo on his way to the White House. Lincoln won by a scant majority in Buffalo and Erie County in the election which made him President. But the reception Buffalonians gave him must have assured him of their support in the polices he was to pursue in the coming four years. Walking alone in the little park, Lincoln could not have known that fourteen miles out Broadway from Lafayette Square was the tiny Hamlet of Town Line, who had a majority of residents who opposed him, his policies and the rest of the United States loyal to the Union.





Abraham Lincoln

*Sympathized with Confederacy -* Town Line had so many Southern sympathizers that it took action unparalleled in the United States north of the Mason-Dixon Line at the beginning of the Civil War. Town Line, by a majority vote of it's citizens, seceded from the Union. Almost 500 miles away from the nearest Confederate State, the obscure settlement was an isolated but loyal patch of the Confederate States of America. While the rest of Erie County sent thousands into battle for the Union, it is believed at least five men from Town Line went South and fought for the Bonnie Blue Flag of the Confederacy. In the files of an old Lancaster newspaper is the angry account of the meeting of "copperheads" who drew up the articles of secession and signed them.





Jeffferson Davis

Why Town Line left the Union is a mystery. It's residents at that time were sons and daughters of pioneers who came from Vermont or Germany. Such ancestry would almost guarantee an abhorrence of slavery, but Town Line then was a Democratic stronghold. There was little economic reason for such sympathy, for Town Line residents were either farmers or woodsmen. The community was by no means in accord on the political questions of the day. More than a score of men enlisted in the Union Army. At the first call of volunteers after the fall of Fort Sumter, Town Line sent it's quota of men for the Army of the Potomac. But at least five men left their homes and farms and it was generally supposed that they went south, and if they got through Union Lines, joined the Army of Virginia. 






*Majority for Secession -* Feelings about the war ran high in the Hamlet. They came to a head in the late part of 1861. In a stormy embittered meeting the community's 125 voters one night, after a stormy session,voted 85 to 40 for secession and cheered Jefferson Davis. Town Line, fourteen miles from Lafayette Square, became a part of the Confederacy.

The community's action came despite a tradition of a united North. George Huber said "Lancaster was the center of a "copperhead" community, although it was loyal, but Town Line, just east of here, was a bit of Southern rebellion in the midst of what everybody thought was a united North." He said, "We people of the village were a bit embarrassed when Town Line seceded from the Union by a vote of it's citizens. "But communication wasn't what it is now, and few of the Yankees held it against Town Line -- mostly for the reason that other communities in Western New York hadn't heard about it."





At upper left Henry Urshel, village blacksmith shows desk where the articles of secession were drawn up. Two reconstructed Confederates of Erie County Leland Kidder left, and Charles F. King who were born in Town Line when with the Confederacy






"When war was declared, Lancaster seethed with the news," he continued, "and many were the nights we stayed up as late as 12 o'clock to talk things out. The first war meeting was held on the evening of April 23d at the American Hotel and was addressed by Dr. Hunt and Almon Clapp from Buffalo. I was twelve years old at the time, but I remember the stern faces of the elders and the storm of passionate and angry discussion. Soon the town split into two factions, it was a very tense situation. George Bruce held court on the steps of the building where he and his son were closing up the affairs of the Merchants Bank and was the center of a group of rabid Southern sympathizers and avowed democrats. He made no pretense of concealing his sympathy for the South.

Complete article


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

abcxyz0000 said:


> But the fact that NonRacist Whites are trying to protect Indians infuriates me. Most Indians are not worth defending. Kind and sweet people get killed in civil war and Indians are certainly not worthy of such sacrifice. Indians have weak conscience.


*American tourist gang-raped in Manali: Police*

AFP Jun 4, 2013, 04.23PM IST

NEW DELHI: An American tourist was allegedly gang-raped by a truck driver and two of his accomplices in Himachal Pradesh, police said on Tuesday.

"The 30-year-old was raped by men in a truck on Monday night. They offered her a lift and she accepted it," police inspector Abhimanyu Kumar told AFP.

The incident took place in Manali, a tourist destination 500 kilometres (300 miles) from New Delhi.

Kumar said the medical tests have confirmed that the tourist was raped and police were hunting for the accused men.

"The woman cannot remember the number plate of the truck and she could not understand what the accused were talking about. They drove the truck to an isolated spot and raped her for nearly one hour," he said.

Kumar said every truck driver in Manali had been ordered to report at the local police station as part of the investigation.

A survey by a trade body released earlier this year found that the number of foreign women tourists visiting India had dropped by 35 percent following several sex attacks that have made global headlines.

The Associated Chambers of Commerce and Industry of India reported earlier this year that female tourist arrivals had fallen after the fatal gang rape of a 23-year-old Indian student by six men on a bus in New Delhi in December.

The gang rape brought simmering anger about endemic sex crimes in the country to the surface and led to sometimes violent protests in cities across the country.

A Swiss cyclist was gang-raped in Madhya Pradesh in March, while a South Korean tourist was allegedly drugged and raped in the same state in January by the son of the owner of a hotel where she was staying.

American tourist gang-raped in Manali: Police - Times Of India


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

*In this war, SYMBOLISM is being extensively used to communicate with enemy side. SYMBOLISM is being used to convey messages like warning, intent/offer of peace, deterrence, hint of strategy, boast, ridicule etc.*


> *Firemen battle blaze for 40 hours, building collapses*
> 
> TNN | Jun 4, 2013, 06.04 AM IST
> 
> HUBLI: After battling for more than 40 hours, firefighters finally succeeded in extinguishing the fire that broke out in a cold storage building in Mundargi Industrial Area in Bellary on Monday evening.
> 
> 
> The six-storey Sai Balaji Cold Storage India Ltd on the Bellary-Bangalore Road in Bellary caught fire around 4am on Sunday. By the time firefighters reached the spot, the fire had spread to other floors of the building. Firemen battled the blaze till evening, but it continued to spread to other floors.
> 
> Fire force from Shiraguppa, Hospet, Kurgod and Hubli were also pressed into service. More than 12 fire engines and a Bronto sky lift machine were pressed into service. Firefighters battled overnight, and around 7pm Monday, they succeeded in extinguishing the fire completely. But the cold storage building, which consists of nearly 10 blocks, came crashing down and collapsed completely by evening.
> 
> Farmers from Bellary and even Andhra Pradesh, Guntur, Karnool, Guntakal and other surrounding areas used this cold storage facility to preserve their agricultural produce, particularly chilli, maize, jowar and other pulses, said farmers. Farmers who grew chilli and other pulses would store their produce here to sell it when the market price was good, but our produce were gutted, said Shivappa, a farmer.
> 
> Sources said all the produce kept in the cold storage would have been covered under crop insurance.
> 
> *Short-circuit, says top cop*
> 
> N Rudramuni, DySP, Bellary Rural police station, said: "According to preliminary reports, we found that short-circuit was the main reason for the major fire breaking out in this building. As there was only one entrance, we broke open some walls to gain entry."
> 
> About 1.20 lakh gunny bags of farm produce, including chilli and other pulses stored here, were gutted. Initially, we estimated the loss at Rs 4-5 crore. Including the building, the loss is likely to be around Rs 15 crore, he added.
> 
> He said there was no loss of life as police had taken all precautionary measures to prevent people from entering the cold storage. "We've already set up a team of officers to investigate the case and find the exact reason for the incident to prevent such incidents in future," he said.
> 
> Firemen battle blaze for 40 hours, building collapses - The Times of India


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

abcxyz0000 said:


> 21st Century American Civil War has already started.


*Gen. John Allen (A Southerner) had hinted at civil war*

Gen. John Allen: 'I'm Mad As Hell' About Insider Attacks In Afghanistan

Posted: 09/30/2012 9:40 pm Updated: 10/01/2012 5:20 pm

The top American commander of troops in Afghanistan showed signs of impatience about the growing spate of insider attacks that have taken a toll on U.S. troops during a blunt interview on "60 Minutes" Sunday night.

"I'm mad as hell about them, to be honest with you," Gen. John Allen said in response to a question about the incidents, which the military calls insider, or green-on-blue, attacks. "We're going to get after this. It reverberates everywhere, across the United States. You know, we're willing to sacrifice a lot for this campaign. But we're not willing to be murdered for it."

President Barack Obama's plan for withdrawal from Afghanistan calls for the U.S. to train Afghan security forces to defend their own country as most of the remaining 68,000 U.S. troops return home in 2014.

In the meantime, Allen -- who said that the "vast majority" of Afghans and Afghan soldiers stood with the U.S. -- warned that Americans should be prepared to see the deadly attacks continue.

"The enemy recognizes this is a vulnerability," Allen said. "You know, in Iraq, the signature weapon system that we hadn't seen before was the IED. We had to adjust to that. Here, I think the signature attack that we're beginning to see is going to be the insider attack."

Allen's comments come at a moment when the fate of the troop-training program in Afghanistan is seriously in doubt.

U.S. forces resumed joint patrols with their Afghan counterparts, halted after a spike in insider attacks prompted a temporary reevaluation period, only last week.

But in the days since the patrols were resumed, several more suspected insider killings have occurred, including a wild firefight over the weekend between American and Afghan units that left two Americans and five Afghan soldiers dead. The military has called the incident the result of a miscommunication.

On Sunday, the Pentagon formally announced the death of the 2,000th servicemember in the war in Afghanistan, a gruesome benchmark in a conflict that has now lasted 11 years. So far this year, about 1 in 5 combat-related deaths of a U.S. or NATO-allied troop has been at the hands of Afghan friendly fire, according to Reuters.

Last week, a former top defense official who currently advises the campaign of President Barack Obama said that the green-on-blue killings were largely a sign of "Taliban desperation" and a "very occasional" occurrence.

Gen. John Allen: 'I'm Mad As Hell' About Insider Attacks In Afghanistan


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

abcxyz0000 said:


> But the fact that NonRacist Whites are trying to protect Indians infuriates me. Most Indians are not worth defending. Kind and sweet people get killed in civil war and Indians are certainly not worthy of such sacrifice. Indians have weak conscience. For a bit of wealth Indians turn into enemy of their own siblings. Betraying foreign saviours is nothing in comparison. Anti-racists may wage war for the sake of Japan, Palestine, Iran or to oblige one individual Dr Manmohan Singh and not for typical Indians.


*Mazurier wants cops to trace real abuser of his little daughter*

In a letter to city police commissioner, Frenchman alleges his wife framed him on a rape charge. He wants the cops to trace the real culprit, and is likely to go to court if the police do not register his complaint.

The bitter legal battle between French consular official Pascal Mazurier and his estranged Indian wife Suja, who has accused him of sexually abusing their four-year-old daughter, is set to escalate with the Frenchman approaching the police to trace the real culprit and his wifes counsel saying they will approach the Supreme Court to have his bail cancelled. 

Speaking to Bangalore Mirror on Monday, Mazurier, consular attaché, chief of Joint Chancellery until mid-June, said, The investigation by the police in the case against me is complete. The High Court granted me bail because the DNA test conducted on my daughter showed that the semen samples taken from her did not match with my DNA. Even the statements of witnesses have given me a clean chit. This being the case, the police should find out whose semen it was. Nobody is trying to find the abuser. Even my wife, who levelled a rape charge against me, did not bother to ask the police to find out whose semen it was. As a father, it is my right to protect my children. I have requested the police commissioner to order a thorough investigation.

Nearly three weeks after he was freed on bail in October, after spending four months in jail, Mazurier is yet to see his children. They are not at the house where we stayed earlier. My wife has hidden them somewhere, he claimed. 

My parents are divorced and I know what it means for children to be denied parental love. We had a very good relationship till she started quarrelling with me and wanted a divorce. I didnt want my children to suffer and so I adjusted with her. She started asking for money and I have transferred around Rs 30 lakh to her French account. She has an eye on my house in France; she also pressured me to buy property in her name in Kerala, which I declined to do as I am a French national and cannot purchase property here. On the day she filed her complaint, she was very fine with me and even sent an affectionate message. But in the evening she lodged the complaint. She has framed me, Mazurier said. 

In his complaint to the city police commissioner, Mazurier has urged the police to catch the real culprit. I love my children a lot; I was the one looking after them when my wife would be out late at parties. As the DNA report suggests that my daughter was sexually abused, I suspect a man with access to my daughter in my absence was responsible. 

I wonder why my wife has not tried to find out who the person is, his letter says.

It is my duty as a father to try my best and protect my children. Who will be responsible if my daughter is abused again? My wife has falsely accused me and has made false statements to the police and the family court. As a father it is my highest duty to respectfully request you to investigate in order to identify the man who committed the sexual abuse on my minor daughter. It is also of the highest importance to ensure that my children are in a safe environment, Mazurier says in his letter.

From the day I came out of jail, I have been going around like a mad person looking for my childen. My old house has been vacated and my wifes mobile is not reachable. In the future, my daughter will become a lady and I am sure she will ask about these incidents. I will have to explain to my children why their names are on the internet. I will have to explain why their mother framed me. It is my opinion that you as the head of the police, and I as the father of my children have to expose those who misused the law for their personal agendas, he says in the letter.

The city police are moving cautiously over the development. Mazurier has approached us with a written plea, but before registering a complaint, we have to take a legal opinion as his wife has lodged a complaint against him and he has also been charge-sheeted. We have sounded the legal department and after discussing the matter with the police commissioner, we will take a call, additional commissioner (law and order) T Suneel Kumar told Bangalore Mirror.

Sources said that if the police do not register Mazuriers complaint, he plans to approach the court to direct the police to do so. 

Mazurier has received support from Childrens Rights Initiative For Shared Parenting (CRISP) headed by Kumar Jahgirdar, who accompanied him to a meeting with Kumar and police commissioner Jyothiprakash Mirji.

Meanwhile, Pramila Nesargi, senior advocate and counsel for Mazuriers wife Suja, said, Let him approach the court to see his children, and we will then allow the children to meet him. He is still accused of sexual abuse and we dont want the children to meet him. We are approaching the Supreme Court to cancel the bail granted to him by the High Court and to order a re-investigation of the case, as there are loopholes in the police investigation. The DNA report which says the DNA sample does not match Pascal's has been manipulated. The children are safe and Suja is looking after them well.

Mazurier wants cops to trace


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

@Gold1010, @Aeronaut, @ xdrive, @USAHawk785, @ Juice, @jhungary, @ Ulysses, @ Argus Panoptes

*California shooting: The civil war progresses*

Please note that the shooting rampage that left at least 5 dead in California this month was an incident about civil war.


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

*Shooting Rampage Leaves 5 Dead in California*





Police officers and sheriffs deputies searched Santa Monica College on Friday. A gunman was killed by the police on the campus.

By IAN LOVETT and ADAM NAGOURNEY
Published: June 7, 2013 

SANTA MONICA, Calif.  Four people were killed and five wounded on Friday morning as a gunman, dressed in black and carrying an assault rifle, strode across Santa Monica firing at people, cars, a public bus and buildings before being shot and killed by the police at the Santa Monica College Library, the authorities said. 

The Santa Monica police at first said six people had been killed by the gunman. On Friday evening, Sgt. Richard Lewis said the actual figure was four. One of the victims was said to be in critical condition. 

The shooting took place about 10 minutes away from where President Obama was attending a private fund-raising lunch before heading to Palm Springs for a meeting with the president of China. He went by motorcade to the Los Angeles airport and flew to Palm Springs about 2 p.m. 

The gunman, who was not identified, was described as 25 to 30 years old. His body was spotted lifeless about 200 yards from the library. 

The carnage began Friday morning in eastern Santa Monica after the police responded to reports of shots being fired and a house engulfed in flames. The police said that two bodies had been found in the house, and that they were investigating whether those victims were related to the gunman. 

From there, the gunman, wielding what the police said was probably an AR-15, hijacked a car driven by a young women and forced her to drive her across town toward the campus. Along the way, he emerged from the car at at least two intersections in this quiet beach town, firing indiscriminately at buildings, a public bus, cars and a police vehicle before ending his rampage in a confrontation with Santa Monica city and campus police officers. 

At one point on Friday, the police said they had detained a potential suspect who they thought might have had a role in the shootings. Sergeant Lewis said the person was released and had no involvement in the shooting. 

The authorities said the gunman, in addition to carrying the assault rifle, was armed with other weapons, including at least one handgun that was found at the scene.

Witnesses described a morning of terror, chaos and confusion. 

Joe Orcutt, who works at the bursars office at Santa Monica College, said he went out to investigate after hearing what he first thought was a car backfiring. He turns and points his gun at me, and at that point I jumped out of the way, Mr. Orcutt said. He shot, and I ducked out of the way. 

Witnesses described racing out the back door of the college library after the man walked in and opened fire. 

I didnt want to take any chances, said Cyrus Jabbari, 19, a freshman at the college.

Brett Holzhauer, 19, a student who was in the library, said blood was smeared on the walls and floors. 

There were hundreds of rounds of clips laying on the floor, he said. It looked like the guy just dropped his stuff right there.

None of the people who were killed or wounded were immediately identified.

The rampage, starting at the burning house and ending at the library, took about 10 minutes, the authorities said. 

Two people were found dead inside the burning house on Yorkshire Avenue. From there, the gunman, who the police said was wearing a bulletproof vest, shot two people sitting in a Ford Explorer; one of them died and the other was taken to Ronald Reagan U.C.L.A. Medical Center, where she was listed in critical condition. He continued to Santa Monica College, where he fatally shot a woman he encountered at the campus before heading toward the library.

Another woman was listed in serious condition at the Reagan hospital. Three other women had minor injuries and were in good condition at the U.C.L.A. Medical Center, Santa Monica.

_Patrick T. Fallon contributed reporting._

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/08/us/santa-monica-college-shooting.html?_r=0


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot




----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

abcxyz0000 said:


> 21st Century American Civil War has already started.


The pattern was same in 19th century. Actual war began long before &#8216;official&#8217; date of war. For instance, Wikipedia states that even before the outbreak of the war, the territory of Kansas had been the scene of fighting between anti-slavery and pro-slavery forces.


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot




----------



## Argus Panoptes

abcxyz0000 said:


> @Gold1010, @Aeronaut, @ xdrive, @USAHawk785, @ Juice, @jhungary, @ Ulysses, @ Argus Panoptes
> 
> *California shooting: The civil war progresses*
> 
> Please note that the shooting rampage that left at least 5 dead in California this month was an incident about civil war.



Duly noted. When is the Press Release from the Pentagon confirming this great battle?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

----------------------------------------------------


----------



## sur

Get Far Away From USA...Its Economic Collapse Will Be Messy and is COMING ! - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

abcxyz0000 said:


> Alright folks! Don&#8217;t believe me now. But at least remember what I said. I want to make you think when the time comes, &#8220;Yes! That guy was talking about it and he was right!&#8221;



I believe you,i know for a fact that as we speak,a giant Gettysburg type battle is already beeing fought in northern Minnesota but the press is hiding this because it's to busy vilifying muslims and furthering the zionist agenda.Stay sharp kiddo!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Argus Panoptes

flamer84 said:


> I believe you,i know for a fact that as we speak,a giant Gettysburg type battle is already beeing fought in northern Minnesota but the press is hiding this because it's to busy vilifying muslims and furthering the zionist agenda.Stay sharp kiddo!




I think I saw a whole gang of bikers on Harleys headed that way too, all dressed up in helmets and leathers. Some of them had long beards too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anon45

flamer84 said:


> I believe you,i know for a fact that as we speak,a giant Gettysburg type battle is already beeing fought in northern Minnesota but the press is hiding this because it's to busy vilifying muslims and furthering the zionist agenda.Stay sharp kiddo!









This forum has its crazies so its hard to tell

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

SUPARCO said:


> As if Things Weren't Bad Enough, Russian Professor Predicts End of U.S.
> _December 29, 2008
> 
> By Andrew Osborn_
> 
> *MOSCOW* -- *For a decade, Russian academic Igor Panarin has been predicting the U.S. will fall apart in 2010. For most of that time, he admits, few took his argument -- that an economic and moral collapse will trigger a civil war and the eventual breakup of the U.S. -- very seriously. Now he's found an eager audience: Russian state media.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igor Panarin
> 
> In recent weeks, he's been interviewed as much as twice a day about his predictions. "It's a record," says Prof. Panarin. "But I think the attention is going to grow even stronger."
> 
> Prof. Panarin, 50 years old, is not a fringe figure. *A former KGB analyst, he is dean of the Russian Foreign Ministry's academy for future diplomats. He is invited to Kremlin receptions, lectures students, publishes books, and appears in the media as an expert on U.S.-Russia relations.*
> 
> But it's his bleak forecast for the U.S. that is music to the ears of the Kremlin, which in recent years has blamed Washington for everything from instability in the Middle East to the global financial crisis. Mr. Panarin's views also fit neatly with the Kremlin's narrative that Russia is returning to its rightful place on the world stage after the weakness of the 1990s, when many feared that the country would go economically and politically bankrupt and break into separate territories.
> 
> A polite and cheerful man with a buzz cut, Mr. Panarin insists he does not dislike Americans. But he warns that the outlook for them is dire.
> 
> "There's a 55-45% chance right now that disintegration will occur," he says. "One could rejoice in that process," he adds, poker-faced. "But if we're talking reasonably, it's not the best scenario -- for Russia." Though Russia would become more powerful on the global stage, he says, its economy would suffer because it currently depends heavily on the dollar and on trade with the U.S.
> 
> Mr. Panarin posits, in brief, that mass immigration, economic decline, and moral degradation will trigger a civil war next fall and the collapse of the dollar. Around the end of June 2010, or early July, he says, the U.S. will break into six pieces -- with Alaska reverting to Russian control.
> 
> In addition to increasing coverage in state media, which are tightly controlled by the Kremlin, Mr. Panarin's ideas are now being widely discussed among local experts. He presented his theory at a recent roundtable discussion at the Foreign Ministry. The country's top international relations school has hosted him as a keynote speaker. During an appearance on the state TV channel Rossiya, the station cut between his comments and TV footage of lines at soup kitchens and crowds of homeless people in the U.S. The professor has also been featured on the Kremlin's English-language propaganda channel, Russia Today.
> 
> Mr. Panarin's apocalyptic vision "reflects a very pronounced degree of anti-Americanism in Russia today," says Vladimir Pozner, a prominent TV journalist in Russia. "It's much stronger than it was in the Soviet Union."
> 
> Mr. Pozner and other Russian commentators and experts on the U.S. dismiss Mr. Panarin's predictions. "Crazy ideas are not usually discussed by serious people," says Sergei Rogov, director of the government-run Institute for U.S. and Canadian Studies, who thinks Mr. Panarin's theories don't hold water.
> 
> Mr. Panarin's résumé includes many years in the Soviet KGB, an experience shared by other top Russian officials. His office, in downtown Moscow, shows his national pride, with pennants on the wall bearing the emblem of the FSB, the KGB's successor agency. It is also full of statuettes of eagles; a double-headed eagle was the symbol of czarist Russia.
> 
> The professor says he began his career in the KGB in 1976. In post-Soviet Russia, he got a doctorate in political science, studied U.S. economics, and worked for FAPSI, then the Russian equivalent of the U.S. National Security Agency. He says he did strategy forecasts for then-President Boris Yeltsin, adding that the details are "classified."
> 
> In September 1998, he attended a conference in Linz, Austria, devoted to information warfare, the use of data to get an edge over a rival. It was there, in front of 400 fellow delegates, that he first presented his theory about the collapse of the U.S. in 2010.
> 
> "When I pushed the button on my computer and the map of the United States disintegrated, hundreds of people cried out in surprise," he remembers. He says most in the audience were skeptical. "They didn't believe me."
> 
> At the end of the presentation, he says many delegates asked him to autograph copies of the map showing a dismembered U.S.
> 
> He based the forecast on classified data supplied to him by FAPSI analysts, he says. He predicts that economic, financial and demographic trends will provoke a political and social crisis in the U.S. When the going gets tough, he says, wealthier states will withhold funds from the federal government and effectively secede from the union. Social unrest up to and including a civil war will follow. The U.S. will then split along ethnic lines, and foreign powers will move in.
> 
> California will form the nucleus of what he calls "The Californian Republic," and will be part of China or under Chinese influence. Texas will be the heart of "The Texas Republic," a cluster of states that will go to Mexico or fall under Mexican influence. Washington, D.C., and New York will be part of an "Atlantic America" that may join the European Union. Canada will grab a group of Northern states Prof. Panarin calls "The Central North American Republic." Hawaii, he suggests, will be a protectorate of Japan or China, and Alaska will be subsumed into Russia.
> 
> "It would be reasonable for Russia to lay claim to Alaska; it was part of the Russian Empire for a long time." A framed satellite image of the Bering Strait that separates Alaska from Russia like a thread hangs from his office wall. "It's not there for no reason," he says with a sly grin.
> 
> Interest in his forecast revived this fall when he published an article in Izvestia, one of Russia's biggest national dailies. In it, he reiterated his theory, called U.S. foreign debt "a pyramid scheme," and predicted China and Russia would usurp Washington's role as a global financial regulator.
> 
> Americans hope President-elect Barack Obama "can work miracles," he wrote. "But when spring comes, it will be clear that there are no miracles."
> 
> The article prompted a question about the White House's reaction to Prof. Panarin's forecast at a December news conference. "I'll have to decline to comment," spokeswoman Dana Perino said amid much laughter.
> 
> For Prof. Panarin, Ms. Perino's response was significant. "The way the answer was phrased was an indication that my views are being listened to very carefully," he says.
> 
> The professor says he's convinced that people are taking his theory more seriously. People like him have forecast similar cataclysms before, he says, and been right. He cites French political scientist Emmanuel Todd. Mr. Todd is famous for having rightly forecast the demise of the Soviet Union -- 15 years beforehand. "When he forecast the collapse of the Soviet Union in 1976, people laughed at him," says Prof. Panarin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As if Things Weren't Bad Enough, Russian Professor Predicts End of U.S. - WSJ.com



Even if war breaks down (big if), ill be supporting western states, Cali girls

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

anon45 said:


> This forum has its crazies so its hard to tell



Now you've scared me if someone could really think i was serious

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

*ACW has been postponed by 20 years. My predictions proved wrong. Close the thread. Nah! Delete it altogether. I have been foolish.*


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

*Deciphering civil war metaphors*


 Pope Francis is reported to have had one of his lungs removed during his teen years as a result of an infection: The unionists are exclaiming that since half of the country has been affected by secessionism, the strength of US has reduced.
10-year-old tiger lives in Tel Aviv and suffers from a chronic ear infection: US is powerful like a tiger but half of it&#8217;s populace is harassing it with Guerilla activity. Chronic means this issue has been there since long time (1800s).
Earth smelled like rotten eggs 1,900 million yrs ago: Confederates are suggesting that there was a lot of bloodshed in 19th century civil war and the death toll was higher than previously thought.
Could a stressful job give you Alzheimer's? Harassment and stress hormones inhibit brain activity and, if chronically elevated, can cause Alzheimer's, say researchers: Confederates are suggesting that prolonged war can lead to economic depression.
Angelina Jolie&#8217;s double-mastectomy: Copperheads brainwashed the actress into opting for surgery to remove both breasts. Copperheads did this to signal that in the event of a war both sides face destruction.


----------



## Hawaii's Finest

OMFG this is the stupidest thing I've ever seen. Poor Russian losers always hating

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anon45

flamer84 said:


> Now you've scared me if someone could really think i was serious



You've seen the stuff this guy posted... with people like this i wouldn't be surprised if someone believed a battle of that sort was happening

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot




----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

*BREAKING NEWS!!!*

*American civil war has now become worldwide white community civil war*

As the heading says, foreign whites are joining the war in individual capacity. All over the world, whites are taking sides in this conflict. From South Africa to New Zealand, from Canada to Australia, from Bolivia to Serbia, from Cuba to Germany, from Argentina to Ukraine, from Mexico to Denmark, from Falklands to Russia &#8211; all are taking active interest. Hence western societies have become divided along ACW lines. Because the choice varies from person to person. Not a single white person is remaining neutral once he has been told of the matter. Same was the case in earlier edition of ACW. Other countries were not really disinterested. By claiming to be neutral, Britain had actually supported the Union in 19th century. Reminds me of a line from the movie _No Man&#8217;s Land_, &#8220;Neutrality does not exist in the face of murder. Doing nothing to stop it is, in fact, choosing. It is not being neutral.&#8221; Whites from as diverse walk of life as politics and cricket are getting involved. Whatever decision governments take, an opposing cabal is emerging in those states to unofficially help the &#8216;team&#8217; of their personal preference.

Examples of who has become a participant and which side they are on.

*Supporting Confederacy:*
David Cameron
Shane Warne
Adam Gilchrist
Brett Lee
David Hussey
David Miller
Mark Boucher
Jacques Kallis
Ian Chappell
Greg Chappell
Shane Bond
Stephen Fleming
Jesse Ryder
Diego Maradona

*Supporting Union:*
Novak Djokovic
Roger Federer
Lionel Messi
Peter Roebuck
Cameron white
Ricky Ponting
Shane Watson
Mitchell Johnson
Michael Clarke
Michael Ballack
Francois Hollande
Stephen Hawking
Daniel Vettori
Richard Branson
Kevin Rudd
Magnus Carlsen
Anders Fogh Rasmussen
Chris Broad
Steve Davis
Stuart Broad


----------



## vK_man

abcxyz0000 said:


> 21st Century American Civil War has already started.
> 
> Many incidents which general public thinks to be usual occurrences are actually part of this new US civil war. Hurricane Sandy in 2012 was not natural. It was man-made and is part of latest American Civil War. The Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting in Newtown, Connecticut (by Adam Lanza) is part of ACW. The New York Ferry Crash (in January 2013), blast at Texas fertilizer plant, radioactive leakage at nuclear power plants, the recent stabbing of many people in Texas, Connecticut train crash, Oklahoma tornado, killing of Aaron Swartz, the New Orleans shooting spree, the famous hacking of Twitter website in 2013 etc are all acts of war. World-famous personalities like John Kerry and Chuck Hagel will vouch for the fact that unknown to many, some Americans are waging a new civil war.
> 
> I thought since the attackers in these skirmishes were civilians, every American must have become aware of the civil war by now. But surprisingly, leave alone civilians, even FBI doesnt have a whiff of it. When I made phone calls to FBI, I found that I have to first acquaint them with this conflict. I wonder why those Americans who are in the loop have not taken rest of America into confidence.



There is some probability of a Libertarian revolt happening in USA but it will not last long. Economic collapse is incoming but.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Argus Panoptes

anon45 said:


> You've seen the stuff this guy posted... with people like this i wouldn't be surprised if someone believed a battle of that sort was happening



Isn't this going to be an HBO special soon? The script is pretty good I must say, very riveting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Gem of a Thread!!!! LMAO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## canadian icehole

@abcxyz0000 Are you related to isro2222?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vK_man

Parul said:


> Gem of a Thread!!!! LMAO



Actually not. Maybe you should go to abovetopsecret.com and read their why america will have revolution threads ...A lot of anti-govt paranoia is there in the populations of Texas,Louisiana,North Dakota and the Red States.Also the rural white population and motorhome people(trailer Trash as refered to) are very unhappy with Obama and tend to call him the Kenyan marxist impostor. But this section is 20-25% of american population and also they are paranoid about Obama coming to take their guns. 

While revolt is possible ,but I would expect to be ruthlessly crushed by the govt by use of DHS and drones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot




----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

abcxyz0000 said:


> *American civil war has now become worldwide white community civil war*
> 
> As the heading says, foreign whites are joining the war in individual capacity. All over the world, whites are taking sides in this conflict. From South Africa to New Zealand, from Canada to Australia, from Bolivia to Serbia, from Cuba to Germany, from Argentina to Ukraine, from Mexico to Denmark, from Falklands to Russia &#8211; all are taking active interest. Hence western societies have become divided along ACW lines. Because the choice varies from person to person. Not a single white person is remaining neutral once he has been told of the matter. Same was the case in earlier edition of ACW. Other countries were not really disinterested. By claiming to be neutral, Britain had actually supported the Union in 19th century. Reminds me of a line from the movie _No Man&#8217;s Land_, &#8220;Neutrality does not exist in the face of murder. Doing nothing to stop it is, in fact, choosing. It is not being neutral.&#8221; Whites from as diverse walk of life as politics and cricket are getting involved. Whatever decision governments take, an opposing cabal is emerging in those states to unofficially help the &#8216;team&#8217; of their personal preference.


*Unionists beat up (probable) Confederate member Jesse Ryder*

*NZ batsman Ryder in coma after bar bust-up*

Last updated on: March 28, 2013 10:45 IST






New Zealand batsman Jesse Ryder is in an induced coma at a Christchurch hospital after suffering serious head injuries in an altercation outside a local bar, police said on Thursday.

New Zealand Police said Ryder, 28, had been rushed to Christchurch Hospital after suffering the injuries early on Thursday morning and remained there in a critical condition.

"It appears that Jesse has been the victim of a serious assault and suffered head injuries as a result," Detective Senior Sergeant Brian Archer told a nationally televised news conference.

"Jesse was taken to hospital where he remains in intensive care in a critical condition in an induced coma after suffering multiple injuries."

Local media reports said Ryder had suffered a fractured skull and a collapsed lung. Archer would not confirm if the injuries were life-threatening.

Ryder, who had been drinking at the bar with teammates from Wellington, had been involved in two incidents, the first outside a bar with three other people.

Two of the three then followed him across the road to a nearby fast food restaurant, where one of them apparently assaulted the cricketer, Archer said. It was unclear whether the assault had been provoked.

Police were examining closed-circuit video footage.

"At this stage we have not identified the people involved in the incident but are following positive lines of inquiry," he added.

"We are asking for witnesses to come forward and to speak to us about it."






Ryder, one of the most gifted batsmen in New Zealand, was in Christchurch playing for Wellington against Canterbury in the semi-final of the domestic one-day competition on Wednesday.

He had been in a self-imposed exile from international cricket after a series of alcohol-related incidents, however.

Despite having publicly sworn off alcohol, Ryder had begun drinking again in recent weeks, New Zealand Cricket Players' Association chief executive Heath Mills told reporters.

"We have been dealing with Jesse for 10 years and there have been numerous issues documented in that time," Mills said.

"Jesse has been fighting some demons over the last few years and he has struggled with them. It will be an ongoing struggle for him but we are doing all that we can to help him.

"It shouldn't be a surprise in the future if we have to deal with isolated issues."

In 2008, Ryder needed stitches in his hand after he punched a window in a Christchurch bar, an injury that kept him out of the game for several months.

He has also been in trouble for turning up to training still affected after a heavy drinking session and was reprimanded by governing body New Zealand Cricket last year after he and fellow New Zealand international Doug Bracewell were involved in a verbal altercation with bar patrons in Napier.






Following the Napier incident, Ryder voluntarily stood down from international selection to address his issues with alcohol.

"There are some alcohol protocols around the (Wellington) team but my understanding was that those protocols were being met so from that point of view the organisation does not have any direct concerns," Wellington chief executive Peter Clinton said.

"Our primary focus is his welfare. We remain very concerned and hope that he will recover."

Archer said he did not think that alcohol was a "contributing factor" in the altercation on Thursday.

Ryder had been expected to travel to India for the Indian Premier League with the Delhi Daredevils on Friday.

He was not expected to return to international cricket until New Zealand's tour of England in May-June, following their 0-0 draw in the recently completed home series.

An aggressive batsman with a superb eye and delicate touch, Ryder has made 1,269 runs in 18 tests at an average of 40.93 with a highest score of 201 and 1,100 runs in 39 one-day internationals at 34.37.

NZ batsman Ryder in coma after bar bust-up - Rediff Cricket


----------



## anon45

vK_man said:


> Actually not. Maybe you should go to abovetopsecret.com and read their why america will have revolution threads ...A lot of anti-govt paranoia is there in the populations of Texas,Louisiana,North Dakota and the Red States.Also the rural white population and motorhome people(trailer Trash as refered to) are very unhappy with Obama and tend to call him the Kenyan marxist impostor. But this section is 20-25% of american population and also they are paranoid about Obama coming to take their guns.
> 
> While revolt is possible ,but I would expect to be ruthlessly crushed by the govt by use of DHS and drones.



Obama is out in 3 years...and the gun thing isn't going to happen. I agree doing such a move in blatant violation of the second amendment on the federal level would lead to huge domestic unrest, but its the same hypotheticals as any other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Psyops

anon45 said:


> Obama is out in 3 years...and the gun thing isn't going to happen. I agree doing such a move in blatant violation of the second amendment on the federal level would lead to huge domestic unrest, but its the same hypotheticals as any other.



Obama should disarm the most violent country on earth. Only thing the guy has done right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

abcxyz0000 said:


> 21st Century American Civil War has already started.
> 
> Many incidents which general public thinks to be usual occurrences are actually part of this new US civil war. Hurricane Sandy in 2012 was not natural. It was man-made and is part of latest American Civil War. The Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting in Newtown, Connecticut (by Adam Lanza) is part of ACW. The New York Ferry Crash (in January 2013), blast at Texas fertilizer plant, radioactive leakage at nuclear power plants, the recent stabbing of many people in Texas, Connecticut train crash, Oklahoma tornado, killing of Aaron Swartz, the New Orleans shooting spree, the famous hacking of Twitter website in 2013 etc are all acts of war. World-famous personalities like John Kerry and Chuck Hagel will vouch for the fact that unknown to many, some Americans are waging a new civil war.
> 
> I thought since the attackers in these skirmishes were civilians, every American must have become aware of the civil war by now. But surprisingly, leave alone civilians, even FBI doesnt have a whiff of it. When I made phone calls to FBI, I found that I have to first acquaint them with this conflict. I wonder why those Americans who are in the loop have not taken rest of America into confidence.



Do you actually believe that americans are gonna rebel against the government? Even if they try they don't stand a chance.



Psyops said:


> Obama should disarm the most violent country on earth. Only thing the guy has done right.



I disagree! I bet even with all the guns gone the U.S will still remain violent. Atleast with a gun you can feel safe walking around in brooklyn and central park at night.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

abcxyz0000 said:


> *American civil war has now become worldwide white community civil war*
> 
> As the heading says, foreign whites are joining the war in individual capacity. All over the world, whites are taking sides in this conflict. From South Africa to New Zealand, from Canada to Australia, from Bolivia to Serbia, from Cuba to Germany, from Argentina to Ukraine, from Mexico to Denmark, from Falklands to Russia &#8211; all are taking active interest. Hence western societies have become divided along ACW lines. Because the choice varies from person to person. Not a single white person is remaining neutral once he has been told of the matter. Same was the case in earlier edition of ACW. Other countries were not really disinterested. By claiming to be neutral, Britain had actually supported the Union in 19th century. Reminds me of a line from the movie _No Man&#8217;s Land_, &#8220;Neutrality does not exist in the face of murder. Doing nothing to stop it is, in fact, choosing. It is not being neutral.&#8221; Whites from as diverse walk of life as politics and cricket are getting involved. Whatever decision governments take, an opposing cabal is emerging in those states to unofficially help the &#8216;team&#8217; of their personal preference.


*Confederates: If we go down, we will go down fighting*

Copperhead newspaper _Daily Mail_ invokes the spirit of Wallace Hartley

Wallace Henry Hartley (2 June 1878 &#8211; 15 April 1912) was an English violinist and bandleader on the RMS Titanic on its maiden voyage. He became famous for leading the eight member band as the ship sank on 15 April 1912. He died in the sinking. In April 1912, Hartley was assigned to be the bandmaster for the White Star Line ship RMS Titanic.

After the Titanic hit an iceberg and began to sink, ship authorities asked Hartley and his fellow band members to start playing music to help keep the passengers calm as the crew loaded the lifeboats. Many of the survivors said that he and the band continued to play until the very end. None of the band members survived the sinking and the story of them playing to the end became a popular legend. One survivor who clambered aboard 'Collapsible A' claimed to have seen Hartley and his band standing just behind the first funnel, by the Grand Staircase. He went on to say that he saw three of them washed off while the other five held on to the railing on top the Grand Staircase's deckhouse, only to be dragged down with the bow, just before Hartley exclaimed, "Gentlemen, I bid you farewell!" A newspaper at the time reported "the part played by the orchestra on board the Titanic in her last dreadful moments will rank among the noblest in the annals of heroism at sea."

Though the final song played by the band is unknown, "Nearer, My God, to Thee" has gained popular acceptance. Former bandmates claimed that Hartley had said he would play either "Nearer, My God, to Thee" or "O God, Our Help in Ages Past" if he was ever on a sinking ship, but Walter Lord's book A Night to Remember popularised wireless officer Harold Bride's account of hearing the song "Autumn".
























Titanic: Violin from 'the band that played on' as ship sank is discovered | Mail Online

Violin from band who played as the Titanic sank to be auctioned for record-breaking price | Mail Online

Water-stained violin proven to be the one played by brave bandmaster as the Titanic sank | Mail Online


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

anon45 said:


> Obama is out in 3 years...and the gun thing isn't going to happen. I agree doing such a move in blatant violation of the second amendment on the federal level would lead to huge domestic unrest, but its the same hypotheticals as any other.





Soumitra said:


> This thread has serious competition from any thread posted by @abcxyz0000


First they ignore you, then they laugh at you, then they fight you, then you win.

- Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

abcxyz0000 said:


> *Copperhead*
> 
> A Copperhead was a member of a vocal group of Democrats located in the Northern United States of the Union who opposed the American Civil War, wanting an immediate peace settlement with the Confederates. Republicans started calling antiwar Democrats "Copperheads", likening them to the venomous snake. The Peace Democrats accepted the label, reinterpreting the copper "head" as the likeness of Liberty, which they cut from copper pennies and proudly wore as badges.
> 
> They comprised the more extreme wing of the "Peace Democrats" and were often informally called "Butternuts" (for the color of the Confederate uniforms). The most famous Copperhead was Ohio's Clement L. Vallandigham, a Congressman and leader of the Democratic Party. Republican prosecutors accused some leaders of treason in a series of trials in 1864.
> 
> Copperheadism was a highly contentious, grassroots movement, strongest in the area just north of the Ohio River, as well as some urban ethnic wards. Some historians have argued it represented a traditionalistic element alarmed at the rapid modernization of society sponsored by the Republican Party, and looked back to Jacksonian Democracy for inspiration. Weber (2006) argues that the Copperheads damaged the Union war effort by fighting the draft, encouraging desertion, and forming conspiracies, but other historians say the draft was in disrepute and that the Republicans greatly exaggerated the conspiracies for partisan reasons. Some historians argue the Copperheads' goal of negotiating a peace and restoring the Union with slavery was naive and impractical, for the Confederates refused to consider giving up their independence. Copperheadism was a major issue in the 1864 presidential election; its strength increased when Union armies were doing poorly, and decreased when they won great victories. After the fall of Atlanta in September 1864, military success seemed assured, and Copperheadism collapsed.
> 
> Copperhead (politics) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


*A species of snake with hands!*


----------



## viper46

well its good to see them down... they are get what they deserve ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

abcxyz0000 said:


> Neo-Unionists seem to be all hype no substance. They have been trying so hard for so long yet nothing has come off it. But they won&#8217;t stop bragging, bluffing and targeting sitting duck civilians of no consequence. These cast serious doubts on their caliber. They should understand that their victory is uncertain.


It's turning out to be a long long haul. We are back in the 90's and very unsure of what lies ahead!


----------



## baajey

abcxyz0000 said:


> 21st Century American Civil War has already started.
> 
> Many incidents which general public thinks to be usual occurrences are actually part of this new US civil war. Hurricane Sandy in 2012 was not natural. It was man-made and is part of latest American Civil War. The Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting in Newtown, Connecticut (by Adam Lanza) is part of ACW. The New York Ferry Crash (in January 2013), blast at Texas fertilizer plant, radioactive leakage at nuclear power plants, the recent stabbing of many people in Texas, Connecticut train crash, Oklahoma tornado, killing of Aaron Swartz, the New Orleans shooting spree, the famous hacking of Twitter website in 2013 etc are all acts of war. World-famous personalities like John Kerry and Chuck Hagel will vouch for the fact that unknown to many, some Americans are waging a new civil war.
> 
> I thought since the attackers in these skirmishes were civilians, every American must have become aware of the civil war by now. But surprisingly, leave alone civilians, even FBI doesnt have a whiff of it. When I made phone calls to FBI, I found that I have to first acquaint them with this conflict. I wonder why those Americans who are in the loop have not taken rest of America into confidence.


----------



## baajey

abcxyz0000 said:


> Hey man! Iran is also deeply connected to this conflict. In 19th century version, the issue was slavery. In this eras version, the issue is the plans of racist white Americans to colonize various nations around the world WHICH INCLUDES IRAN. Previous American Civil War seems to be about internal affairs of that country. This time, the civil war is about matters external to America. When post-1947 Indias hitherto greatest Prime Minister Dr Manmohan Singh saw through the racist conspiracy to divide and destabilize regions in order to take over our own Bharat, the intelligence officials or/and diplomats were told to take the non-racist white community into confidence and apprise them of the situation OR he himself did it. Manmohan knew that not all Westerners could be painted with same brush. Many Westerners are genuinely nice to Asians. Non-racists are opposed to the policy of neo-colonialism. They took it upon themselves to prevent this international treachery.


awesome man.....keep going.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

baajey said:


> awesome man.....keep going.....



When I went through this thread my reaction was same....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

The citizen-soldiers who fought for the Confederacy personified the best qualities of America. The preservation of liberty and freedom was the motivating factor in the South's decision to fight the Second American Revolution. The tenacity with which Confederate soldiers fought underscored their belief in the rights guaranteed by the Constitution. These attributes are the underpinning of our democratic society and represent the foundation on which this nation was built.

Today, the Sons of Confederate Veterans is preserving the history and legacy of these heroes so that future generations can understand the motives that animated the Southern Cause.

The SCV is the direct heir of the United Confederate Veterans, and the oldest hereditary organization for male descendents of Confederate soldiers. Organized at Richmond, Virginia in 1896, the SCV continues to serve as a historical, patriotic, and non-political organization dedicated to ensuring that a true history of the 1861-1865 period is preserved.

Membership in the Sons of Confederate Veterans is open to all male descendants of any veteran who served honorably in the Confederate armed forces.

http://www.scv.org/


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

*Caption reads: -- Southern Boys in Iraq, 2007. Wherever you find brave men, you'll find the Battle Flag. Happy Veterans Day to all....*


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

abcxyz0000 said:


> *Confederates: If we go down, we will go down fighting*


*Confederate Will*

Today, many scholars insist that the Confederacy could have won if the Southern people had possessed the will to make the necessary sacrifices. There is a tendency to believe that once Southerners got past the heady summer of 1861, with victory at Manassas fading and the prospect of significant sacrifice looming, morale plummeted. As desertion and disaffection increased, Confederate resistance collapsed from internal stresses that rendered further struggle impossible. Historian Merton Coulter declared that the Confederacy lost because its people did not will hard enough and long enough to win. Arguably, the Confederacy failed to generate a strong sense of nationalism. Accordingly, when the going got tough, Southerners found it tough to keep going.

In reality, however, Southerners had a strong sense of distinctiveness  a belief that they shared cultural values at odds with those of the rest of the nation. What particularly set them apart was slavery  the cornerstone of the Confederacy. The strength of patriotic feeling in 1861 produced 500,000 volunteers for military service. Southern politicians, clergymen and newspaper editors, invoking memories of 1776, did their utmost to secure support for the Confederacy. The war, which gave Southerners a new set of heroes and which also created a unifying hatred of the enemy, strengthened feelings of national identity. So did military service. Historian James McPherson found evidence of very strong patriotism in the letters of Southern soldiers. Most believed they were fighting for freedom and liberty. Even during the awful winter of 1864-5 most soldiers faithfully discharged their duty. Thousands of courageous Confederate troops, for example, mounted impressive  but hopeless  assaults against well-positioned Federals in the battle of Franklin in November 1864. Historian Gary Gallagher suggests that the most nationalistic Southerners were young officers. Reared among the sectional controversies of the 1850s, they had few, if any, doubts about slavery, attributed base motives to Northerners in general and Republicans in particular, and supported secession. Once fighting began, their personal example in combat inspired their men and their achievements nourished patriotism and resolve among civilians. Devoted to the Confederacy, they remained outspoken advocates of continued sacrifice until the last days of the war.

Far from being a reason for defeat, the strength of Confederate nationalism explains why most Southerners fought as long and hard as they did. In the summer of 1864 Northerners almost threw in the towel when they suffered casualty rates that Southerners had endured for more than two years. 260,000 Confederate troops died in the war  a quarter of the white male population of military age. A further 200,000 were seriously wounded. The Confederacys death toll was far greater than Frances in the Franco-Prussian War. Nobody suggests that Frenchmen in 1870 did not have a strong sense of national identity. Yet France lost. Nationalism does not ensure invulnerability to those who possess it.

Given so much death and destruction, some scholars believe that Southerners came to doubt whether God was really on their side and that this helped corrode morale. This view is hard to substantiate. Southern Church leaders supported the Confederate cause until the bitter end. Most Southerners believed that God would ensure their success. Religious revivals swept through Confederate armies, especially in 1863-4. Many Southern soldiers equated duty to God with duty to the Confederacy. Rather than explaining Confederate defeat, religion played a vital role in sustaining Southern will. The notion that many Southern whites felt moral qualms about slavery, which undermined their will to fight a war to preserve it, is even less convincing. All the evidence suggests that most Southerners went to war to preserve their peculiar institution and remained committed to it to the end.

Recent scholarship has stressed that many groups within the South became disenchanted as the war progressed. Two-thirds of the Confederacys white population were non-slaveholders who may have come to resent risking their lives and property simply to defend slavery for slaveholders. However, McPherson found little if any evidence of class division in the letters of Confederate soldiers. Large numbers of non-slaveholders were ready to fight and die for the Confederacy from start to finish.

Historians have wondered in recent years why the Confederacy did not endure longer, wrote historian Drew Gilpin Faust; In considerable measure  it was because so many women did not want it to. It may well have been because of its women that the South lost the Civil War. Severe hardship on the home front, Faust claims, led to a growth of defeatism which was conveyed by uncensored letters to Southern soldiers. Women told their men folk to put family before national loyalty. In reality, however, many Southern women remained loyal to the end, exhorting their men to stay at the front and fight. Increased privation, the experience of living under Federal occupation, and the loss of loved ones often reinforced rather than eroded loyalty to the Confederacy.

The devils seem to have a determination that cannot but be admired, wrote General Sherman to his wife in March 1864. No amount of poverty or adversity seems to shake their faith  niggers gone  wealth and luxury gone, money worthless, starvation in view within a period of two or three years, are causes enough to make the bravest tremble, yet I see no sign of let up  some few deserters  plenty tired of war, but the masses determined to fight it out. Shermans subsequent actions underscored his belief that severe measures were necessary to break the dogged Confederate resistance.

There was some states rights obstructionism in the Confederacy: that was only to be  and was far less than might have been  expected. There were class tensions: there are in any state. There was war weariness: there always is. But even in 1864-5, letters, diaries and newspapers reveal a tenacious popular will rooted in a sense of national community.

As the war progressed, Lee and his Army of Northern Virginia embodied the Confederacy in the minds of most white Southerners. Lees military success sustained Southern hopes. Contemporaries understood the centrality of military events to national morale and, by extension, to the outcome of the war. In his second inaugural address Lincoln spoke of the progress of our arms, upon which all else chiefly depends. But for victories at Atlanta and in the Shenandoah Valley, Lincoln might well have lost the 1864 election. Lee won many, but in the end not enough, victories. The prestige and symbolic importance of the Army of Northern Virginia were such that few Southerners contemplated serious resistance after Lees surrender at Appomattox, despite the fact that he surrendered only a fraction of Southerners under arms in April 1865. Appomattox was the end of the Confederacy.

When asked some years afterwards why the Confederates lost at Gettysburg, General Pickett replied, I think the Yankees had something to do with it. The Yankees also explain why the Confederacy lost the war. The Union defeated the Confederacy: the Confederacy did not defeat itself.

Given the Unions strength, the Confederacy was always likely to be beaten. To win, the Confederacy had to wear down Northern will. A long bloody war was the best way to do this. The war was long and bloody but Northern will endured. The morale of Union soldiers was crucial. McPhersons study of soldiers letters suggests that Northern soldiers were aware of the issues at stake and passionately concerned about them. In 1864 some 80 per cent of Union soldiers voted for Lincoln, proof that soldier morale still held strong. Federal victories from mid-1863 onwards helped sustain that morale. The Confederacy surrendered in 1865 because Union armies had demonstrated their ability to crush Southern military resistance. Defeat caused defeatism, not vice versa. A people whose armies are beaten, railways wrecked, cities burned, countryside occupied and crops laid waste, lose their will  and ability  to continue fighting. In war heavy battalions do normally triumph. The Civil War was to be no exception. Unable to fight a perfect war, the stubborn Confederacy finally fell before the enemys superior resources. The final epitaph of the Confederacy should be Expired after a brave fight.

Why was the Confederacy Defeated? | History Today


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

abcxyz0000 said:


> *Caption reads: -- Southern Boys in Iraq, 2007. Wherever you find brave men, you'll find the Battle Flag. Happy Veterans Day to all....*


They look Yankee to me.


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

*Unionists invoke Alfred Hitchcock*

A proper whodunit

SATISH K SHARMA, Jun 11, 2013, 12.00AM IST

_Hitchcock didn't depend on the cheap surprise, nor should cricket._

Talking of movies, what can be more thrilling than to watch an Alfred Hitchcock classic? But the master of suspense never sets much store by whodunit. On the contrary, he puts all the facts before the audience, including who is the murderer, and then goes on to build suspense. As the master himself conceded in an interview, the idea is not to shock the audience through a dramatic outcome but to entertain them through what can be called the battle of wits.

Returning to human affairs, they are interesting study material not because of any uncertainty about the events but the way things work out towards an inevitable destiny. Gabriel Garcia Marquez's Chronicle of a Death Foretold exemplifies this beautifully. What makes the book unputdownable is not anxiety about the story's denouement, which readers know from the beginning, but how it is brought about by the tragic interplay of circumstances.

Coming back to cricket, it's high time we stopped being concerned with who is going to win or lose but rather focus on how that is done in a plausible manner. Imagine the thrill of watching a match between Bangladesh and Australia, which is already fixed in the former`s favour. Similarly, it is shocking to see a top batsman getting out in the 90s but it would be so exciting to watch him contrive towards that end in everyone`s knowledge. In fact, the tag line of ads promoting a match could go like, "Watch so and so getting out at 99."

A proper whodunit - Times Of India


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

abcxyz0000 said:


> *Unionists invoke Alfred Hitchcock*


Convoluted Yankee strategy.   Inherently ineffective. They have tried that before. Do they even have such strategy this time? Doesn&#8217;t seem so. Looks like a bluff. Why don&#8217;t they simply nuke the target?


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

abcxyz0000 said:


> abcxyz0000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Unionists invoke Alfred Hitchcock*
> 
> 
> 
> Convoluted Yankee strategy.   Inherently ineffective. They have tried that before. Do they even have such strategy this time? Doesn&#8217;t seem so. Looks like a bluff. Why don&#8217;t they simply nuke the target?
Click to expand...

*Copperhead speaks . . . . . . . . . . . . . .*

Edward Snowden has links with Chinese intelligence: Congressman Peter King

PTI : Washington, Sat Jun 15 2013, 15:23 hrs

Edward Snowden, the whistleblower who disclosed America's secret surveillance programme, may have been working with the Chinese government to reveal intelligence secrets, a US lawmaker has alleged.

"There's a lot of reason for suspicion," Republican Congressman Peter King told MSNBC.

Snowden, an American citizen, is currently hiding in Hong Kong. The US has launched a criminal investigation against him for allegedly leaking the secretive American programme.

"First of all, the fact that he transferred money to China; the fact that that he had studied Chinese; the fact that his girlfriend had some connections to China; the fact

that, of all countries in the world, he went to China and he arranged to have the papers or his documents released on the same weekend that President Obama was meeting with the president of China and why he's still in China. What is Chinese intelligence doing with all of this?" King said.

"There's no definitive proof yet. But it's something that has to be investigated fully. My belief is that it is being fully investigated," the New York Congressman said.

"To me, people who glorify him and make him out to be a hero are just doing damage to the country, just like Snowden did. This person is not a hero," he said.

"He is a person who has betrayed this country, violated his oath and caused incalculable damage to our national security," King said.

Snowden, an ex-CIA technical assistant, exposed the National Security Agency's vast electronic surveillance operation last week.

Edward Snowden has links with Chinese intelligence: Congressman Peter King - Indian Express


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

*Shooting in Lincoln City: 1 dead, 1 injured, suspect in custody*

June 16, 2013 10:30 am &#8226; By EMILY NITCHER / Lincoln Journal Star

One man died and another was injured after a shooting at a house in northwest Lincoln early Saturday, said police, who have taken a man into custody in connection with the incident.

The shooting was reported at about 1:30 a.m. at a house at 316 W. Saunders Ave.

Rescue workers took Shane Christopher Newman, 38, to a local hospital, where he was pronounced dead, Lincoln Police Capt. Joseph Wright said. Another man from the house, age 22, arrived at the hospital shortly before 2 a.m. with non-life-threatening gunshot injuries, according to a police news release. Police would not provide the man's name.

Officers arrested 21-year-old Michael Arellano Jr. in connection with the shooting, but they did not indicate whether they suspected he is the shooter, saying charges against him would be decided by the Lancaster County attorney's office.

A Lancaster County jail official said Arellano was being held as a suspect in aiding and abetting a Class I felony. He remained in jail Saturday evening.

Lincoln police said they still were investigating.

&#8220;I think that they plan on having a few arrests when they&#8217;re done,&#8221; Chief Jim Peschong said.

"Detectives are still speaking with people of interest at this time. Anyone with information about this incident should call LPD at 402-441-6000 or Crime Stoppers at 402-475-3600," the media release said.

Investigators remained at the scene late Saturday, looking inside a parked car with in-transit stickers.

Earlier in the day, investigators wearing blue gloves and booties combed through the house's front yard using a metal detector and their hands and pulling up large chunks of grass. Yellow crime scene numbers were placed throughout the yard leading up to the front door.

The house is along a residential street and faces a line of trees separating the block from a tavern to the south.

Sharon Whisenhunt, who has lived next door to 316 W. Saunders for seven years, said she heard a loud noise outside at about the time of the shooting. It didn&#8217;t sound like a gunshot, she said.

Neighbors surveying the crime scene later discovered the source of the noise.

&#8220;This is terrible,&#8221; one said.

Though Whisenhunt said she'd never had a problem with her neighbors, with whom she'd never spoken, others said they weren't surprised by Saturday's events.

One neighbor, who wouldn't give his name, said he had lived in the neighborhood since 1984. From his home down the block, he often could hear people yelling and screaming late into the night, he said, and has called police there multiple times.

Officers drive by the house very slowly, the neighbor said.

Saturday's incident was the first fatal shooting in the Lincoln area since December, when a newspaper carrier found the body of 25-year-old Tyler Schoenrock along a gravel road north of the city. Two men -- Adrian Casares and Miguel Castillo -- have been charged in that case.

_Journal Star reporter Jourdyn Kaarre contributed to this story. Reach the Journal Star newsroom at 402-473-7306 or citydesk@journalstar.com._

1 dead, 1 injured in shooting; suspect in custody : The Lincoln Journal Star Online


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Don&#8217;t get me wrong. I want Yankees to win. But UNFORTUNATELY, what Ahmadinejad said about them is true, &#8220;They are like dogs. If you retreat, they attack. If you attack, they retreat.&#8221; What Wikipedia said about Copperheads may be actually true about Yankees. Yankee resolve and strength increase when it wins great victories and decrease when it does poorly. Like Copperhead snake, a Yankee&#8217;s bite is rarely fatal and it&#8217;s venom is weak. What a terrible damp squib!

And most crucially, they have no answer to many weapons nor do they look capable of finding ways around them. Yankees are unlikely to have the last laugh. I think I committed a blunder by placing heavy bets on a loser community.


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

abcxyz0000 said:


> And most crucially, they have no answer to many weapons nor do they look capable of finding ways around them. Yankees are unlikely to have the last laugh. I think I committed a blunder by placing heavy bets on a loser community.


BRMS: Its all over for Abraham Lincoln.


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

abcxyz0000 said:


> We are back in the 90's


Is this conclusion also wrong? We seem to have returned to 50s not 90s!


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

*Tennessee girl suspended from school 24 times for foul odor*

Published April 03, 2013
FoxNews.com

An eight-year-old Tennessee girl has been sent home from school 24 times this school year because of what her mother describes as her foul odor.

The second-grader's mother, Krystal Hensley, told WJHL.com that officials at the unidentified Washington County school continue to send her daughter home despite attempts to correct the problem.

"She's been to the doctor and it's not a medical problem. They send her home at least once a month. You go to school to learn, not to be sent home," Hensley told the station.

Other students and teachers at the school have complained of the smell, saying they are unable to focus on school activities, according to a suspension notice Hensley provided to WJHL.com.

The school has warned that the suspensions will continue if "corrective measures" are not taken, according to the report.

Ron Dykes, director of schools at Washington County School District, told WJHL.com that a child is only sent home when a family refuses to use proper hygiene or the child is not required to use proper hygiene.

"In those cases, they are very extreme and to be quite frank the odor is so overpowering and extremely offensive to other children and adults so some sort of home bound program is used or the child will be removed temporarily from the school until the family complies," Dykes told the station.

Dykes declined to comment directly on Hensley's daughter's case, the station reported.

Read more: Tennessee girl suspended from school 24 times for


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

*After April story about girl sent home from school for bad smell, child able to get education*

Posted: Apr 02, 2013 3:04 AM IST Updated: Jun 07, 2013 8:58 PM IST
By Nate Morabito, Investigative Reporter - email

WASHINGTON COUNTY, TN (WJHL) -

UPDATE: May 31, 2013

The second-grader, previously suspended 24 days after teachers and students complained her bad smell was distracting and disruptive, had a surprisingly normal end to her school year, according to her mother.

After we first reported the little girl's situation, her mom tells us the school system never sent her home again for the remainder of the school year.

"The rest of the school year has just been fine," she said. "We are still awaiting the doctors to get together and conclude findings. She has not been sent home anymore...She is all in all a great child that has (had) just a rough year."

We're not sure what, if anything changed between April and now, whether it was something at home, school or both.

Regardless, according to her mother, the girl has since been able to get the education she was previously missing out on.

----------------

The chairman of the Washington County Board of Education plans to speak up on behalf of the eight year-old girl suspended multiple times for smelling bad.

Board Chairman Clarence Mabe says he learned of the issue from our story.

"It's not a good situation," Mabe said. "Let me sit down with the superintendent and try to come up with a plan. I'll definitely talk to him tomorrow and see, because every kid's important. I don't know the answer, but we can ask the question and hopefully, somebody can help us."

Since our report aired Monday, several of you have contacted us and reached out offering to help. We have put the family in touch with all of those people. In fact, the mother says she plans on taking her daughter to a pediatrician tomorrow who has offered to help.

We continue to be an advocate for this child who is missing out on a normal education, seemingly at no fault of her own.

The Washington County 2nd grade student has missed at least 24 days of school this school year, all because of what is described as her foul odor.

The school system has suspended the eight year-old multiple times since October because of that bad smell.

"They just say it's a foul odor," her mother Krystal Hensley said. "She takes a bath every day, but they ask her when the last time she took a bath was and she don't remember. She's been to the doctor and it's not a medical problem. They send her home at least once a month. You go to school to learn, not to be sent home."

The issue has become a major problem, not only for Hensley and her daughter, but for the girl's teachers and fellow students.

"We have made repeated attempts to address a foul odor that (name) has been {emitting}," the first suspension notice provided to us by Hensley said. "This is not being resolved. Other students and teachers are complaining, saying that they can not focus on school activities. We are taking this action because this is disruptive to the school program. If corrective measures are not taken then suspensions will continue."

Those suspensions did continue. The student was suspended two more times in October, twice in December, once in February and then again last week. The school system listed a variety of reasons why: "Did not bathe yesterday or today, Could not remember the last time she took a bath, and sleeps in clothes."

Her mother disputes all of that. Regardless, the girl is missing out on school due to something that is apparently beyond her control. It appears she may very well be falling through the cracks.

Washington County Director of Schools Ron Dykes would not talk about a specific child or case, but he did explain how these kinds of situations are generally handled by the district.

"Sometimes children are raised in environments that are very close to being classified as neglect and sometimes are actually placed in that category," Dykes said. "When children appear to be dirty or have excessive body odor generally the teacher will have a conference with the child or ask the nurse or guidance counselor to discuss the issue with the parent to determine the possible cause. There are rare instances when a medical problem is involved, but more often than not it is simply poor hygiene and the child is living in troubling conditions. Perhaps the electricity or water service has been terminated for non payment of bills. There are times when we involve DCS, but generally the conversations with the parents will discover there is a need to assist with finding a funding source or agency that can help the family thorough social services."

According to Dykes, a child is only sent home in "rare" situations when a family refuses to use proper hygiene or refuses to require the child to use proper hygiene.

"In those cases, they are very extreme and to be quite frank the odor is so overpowering and extremely offensive to other children and adults so some sort of home bound program is used or the child will be removed temporarily from the school until the family complies," Dykes said.

Hensley says the Department of Children Services did investigate at one point.

"We do not currently have an open case," DCS Communications Director Molly Sudderth said. "We have not opened a new investigation."

That said, DCS can close a case with or without recommending services. Those services could include everything from medical to psychological services and even financial assistance.

Little girl suspended 24 days from school for smelling bad - WJHL-TV: News: Weather, and Sports for Johnson City, TN


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot




----------



## Kamikaze Pilot




----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

abcxyz0000 said:


> *American civil war has now become worldwide white community civil war*
> 
> As the heading says, foreign whites are joining the war in individual capacity. All over the world, whites are taking sides in this conflict. From South Africa to New Zealand, from Canada to Australia, from Bolivia to Serbia, from Cuba to Germany, from Argentina to Ukraine, from Mexico to Denmark, from Falklands to Russia &#8211; all are taking active interest. Hence western societies have become divided along ACW lines. Because the choice varies from person to person. Not a single white person is remaining neutral once he has been told of the matter. Same was the case in earlier edition of ACW. Other countries were not really disinterested. By claiming to be neutral, Britain had actually supported the Union in 19th century. Reminds me of a line from the movie _No Man&#8217;s Land_, &#8220;Neutrality does not exist in the face of murder. Doing nothing to stop it is, in fact, choosing. It is not being neutral.&#8221; Whites from as diverse walk of life as politics and cricket are getting involved. Whatever decision governments take, an opposing cabal is emerging in those states to unofficially help the &#8216;team&#8217; of their personal preference


*Missiles and bombs will rain on Denmark and NorthEast region of US before the end of Dec 2014.*


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

*PDF,

Thanks for giving me a platform to speak. Many readers from around the world come here and they now know what is in store for them.*


----------



## Jaanbaz

Ah! internet a source of knowledge but also a platform for the delusional and the conspiracy nutters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

*Confederates warn, &#8220;If we open our mouth, you (Yankees) will be in trouble.&#8221;*


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

I am feeling drunk after going through this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

*Most Yankee strategies are nonstarter.*


----------



## RescueRanger



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

*I greatly overestimated the talent and abilities of Yankees.*


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

> *Yankee strategy*


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

*Yankees are all set for capitulation.*


----------



## gambit

RescueRanger said:


>


We have another 12yr old in the forum, that is what...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

I hate Texas.

But love California.

Hence, I'm going to war with Texas.

Sincerely,
The Arabian Grim Reaper.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luftwaffe

Thread opened by zaid hamid's student *abcxyz0000*.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

*The two sides are communicating in metaphors*


> *Could a stressful job give you Alzheimer's? New research shows constantly being harassed increases the risk*
> 
> 
> *Stress hormones inhibit brain activity and, if chronically elevated, can cause Alzheimer's, say researchers*
> *Mice with high levels of the steroid in their brains suffered from impaired learning and memory*
> *Also had increased levels of the proteins that cause plaque deposits in the brains of Alzheimer's patients*
> 
> By EMMA INNES
> 
> PUBLISHED: 15:27 GMT, 18 March 2013 | UPDATED: 15:32 GMT, 18 March 2013
> 
> Constantly being stressed can increase the risk of dementia, researchers have warned.
> 
> A study has found that stress hormones, which are elevated in the brain when a person is harassed, inhibit brain activity.
> 
> Furthermore, if the hormone levels are chronically elevated, this can lead to the development of Alzheimer&#8217;s disease.
> 
> Sara Bengtsson, a PhD student from Umea University, in Sweden, tested her theory on mice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A study has found that stress steroids, which are elevated in the brain when a person is harassed, inhibit brain activity*
> 
> She found that mice with higher levels of the hormone in their brains suffered impaired learning and memory.
> 
> They also had increased brain levels of beta-amyloids &#8211; the proteins that form plaque deposits in the brains of Alzheimer&#8217;s sufferers.
> 
> The study showed that high levels of these amyloids are linked to malfunctioning brain synapses &#8211; the connections between nerve cells.
> 
> It is believed to be the loss of these synapses that brings about the memory loss and communication problems associated with Alzheimer&#8217;s disease.
> 
> Ms Bengtsson believes that the effect of stress hormones on the brain could mean the difference between living independently and needing to be put into care.
> 
> Dr Simon Ridley, Head of Research at Alzheimer&#8217;s Research UK, said: &#8216;It&#8217;s important to remember this research was not carried out in people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Living with chronic stress could increase a person's risk of dementia, researchers are warning*
> 
> &#8216;Some research has already highlighted a possible link between chronic stress, cognitive decline and the development of Alzheimer&#8217;s, and further study in people is needed to fully investigate these links.
> 
> &#8216;If we can better understand the risk factors for Alzheimer&#8217;s we can also empower people to make lifestyle changes to reduce their risk.
> 
> &#8216;Alzheimer&#8217;s is the most common cause of dementia, affecting half a million people in the UK, and we urgently need new treatments that could stop the disease in its tracks.
> 
> 'Although we can&#8217;t say from these findings that chronic stress causes Alzheimer&#8217;s, there are a number of other health reasons for taking steps to manage our stress levels,' she said.
> 
> &#8216;Research to understand the causes of the disease could identify targets for future treatment development, and we must invest in research to make a real difference to people&#8217;s lives.&#8217;
> 
> The research comes just after another study which suggested that disrupted sleep could be one of the first signs of Alzheimer&#8217;s disease.
> 
> Researchers at Washington University, in the U.S., found that sleep is disrupted in people who have early Alzheimer's disease but do not yet have the memory loss or other cognitive problems characteristic of the full-blown disease.
> 
> Read more: Could a stressful job give you Alzheimer's? New research shows a link between stress hormones and the disease | Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Mods,

Make this thread sticky. ACW will be the event of the century if not millennium and the fate of the planet depends on it.


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

abcxyz0000 said:


> *American civil war has now become worldwide white community civil war*
> 
> As the heading says, foreign whites are joining the war in individual capacity. All over the world, whites are taking sides in this conflict. From South Africa to New Zealand, from Canada to Australia, from Bolivia to Serbia, from Cuba to Germany, from Argentina to Ukraine, from Mexico to Denmark, from Falklands to Russia  all are taking active interest. Hence western societies have become divided along ACW lines. Because the choice varies from person to person. Not a single white person is remaining neutral once he has been told of the matter. Same was the case in earlier edition of ACW. Other countries were not really disinterested. By claiming to be neutral, Britain had actually supported the Union in 19th century. Reminds me of a line from the movie _No Mans Land_, Neutrality does not exist in the face of murder. Doing nothing to stop it is, in fact, choosing. It is not being neutral. Whites from as diverse walk of life as politics and cricket are getting involved. Whatever decision governments take, an opposing cabal is emerging in those states to unofficially help the team of their personal preference.


*Crash pilot, 50, was one of UK's most experienced aviators and had more than 10,000 hours of air time with client list including Lewis Hamilton*


*Pete Barnes had racked up 10,500 flying miles over 25-year career*
*Worked on Bond hit Die Another Day and other Hollywood blockbusters*
*Flew helicopter into crane on top of luxury skyscraper in central London*
*Had worked for air ambulance services across the country*

By Hugo Gye

PUBLISHED: 15:31 GMT, 16 January 2013 | UPDATED: 10:23 GMT, 17 January 2013

The helicopter pilot also killed in the crash had flown stunts in a James Bond film.

Pilot Pete Barnes appeared in Die Another Day and had clocked up 10,000 hours of flying as an aerial chauffeur ferrying celebrities, sports stars and world leaders around Europe.

He has been pictured with stars such as Formula 1 driver Lewis Hamilton and Pierce Brosnan, who played James Bond in Die Another Day, one of the films which Mr Barnes worked on.

Mr Barnes was flying alone from Redhill Aerodrome in Surrey to Elstree, Hertfordshire to pick up a client when he had his fatal accident, which killed one other person and injured 12.





*Celebrity: Pete Barnes pictured with Formula One driver Lewis Hamilton, one of his many well-known clients*

Mr Barnes, 50, had worked as a pilot for police and air ambulance services and had been praised for his courage and skill during the dramatic rescue of a motorist from a flooded ford.

But his extensive experience could not prevent yesterdays tragedy, which also killed Matt Wood, 39, during morning rush-hour.

Mr Barnes was born in Nottingham in 1962, and went to public school Oakham followed by the University of Derby, where he studied business and marketing.

After graduating he worked as a ski instructor, then went into the advertising industry.

In 1989, he moved to Florida and gained a commercial helicopter licence, spending three years as a pilot on the East Coast of the U.S.





*Experience: Pete Barnes, 50, had racked up 10,500 miles of flying time over 25 years*

When he returned to the UK he continued his flying career, joining Surrey-based RotorMotion in 1997.

He had flown more than 16 different types of helicopter and six aeroplane types, according to his own website.

Mr Barnes worked as a freelance pilot for RotorMotion and other hire companies, flying air ambulances and working on television and film sets. He also ran his own business, Helivision, based at his home in Goddards Green, Berkshire.

He helped rescue a motorist from a flooded ford in 2004 while working for the Great North Air Ambulance.

The paramedic who flew with him on that mission said he was one of the best pilots he had ever worked with.

Kevin Hodgson, now director of operations at the Great North Air Ambulance, served alongside Mr Barnes on life-saving missions for several years.

'Pete was as good a guy as you can imagine and one of the best pilots I've ever had the pleasure of flying with,' he said.

'Over the years he will have flown on dozens of missions, no doubt saving lives along the way. Everyone at the charity is deeply saddened at this news. Our thoughts are with everyone affected by the tragedy.'

He also flew the Newcastle Traffic & Travel helicopter as the Voice of Metro FM and worked as a helicopter instructor.

The experienced pilot spoke of the thrilling variety of his work in a 2006 interview with the North West Evening Mail, as he started flying for the Cumbria Air Ambulance.





*Death: Mr Barnes was a veteran pilot who flew air ambulances for many years*





*Showbiz: The pilot with Pierce Brosnan after he worked on Bond hit Die Another Day*

He said: 'One minute youre flying paramedics to scenes of carnage and devastation, then youre flying VIPs and doing corporate entertainment at Ascot, Silverstone and the world rally driving championships.'

'With the last Bond, I worked with Pierce Brosnan who is lovely, a very nice guy, and Halle Berry, who was equally nice if not more so.'

Alongside top stunt experts, Pete was responsible for meticulously co-ordinated stunts, such as a multiple abseil from a helicopter in Cody Banks 2.

He said: 'I had lines in the film, but they dubbed me with an American accent because mine was so appalling.'

As well as his film and TV work  which also included 55 Degrees North and gathering footage for Sky News  Pete acted as an aerial chauffeur, and was responsible for ferrying world leaders to and from the G8 conference in Scotland in 2005.

Jolyon Palmer, a racing car driver who competes in the Formula One feeder series GP2, said Mr Barnes saved his life in 2007.

He tweeted: 'Helicopter pilot Pete Barnes helped save my life in 2007 after I had a serious quad bike accident. Extremely sad news today.'

In his showbiz career, Mr Barnes worked on adverts, TV programmes and films such as Die Another Day, starring Pierce Brosnan as James Bond.

Other films which used his aircraft to help film aerial shots include Saving Private Ryan and Tomb Raider II.

He also filmed sporting events such as last summer's Olympics.

At the time of his death he was flying on behalf of RotorMotion, a company which counts among its clients the Prince of Wales, Prime Minister David Cameron, former PM Tony Blair and the Dalai Lama.

On its website RotorMotion describes Mr Barnes, who had worked for them since 1997, as one of Britain's top aviators, with clients often requesting him for 'both his piloting skills and his relaxed, charming manner'.





*Career: Mr Barnes worked as a freelance pilot for RotorMotion from 1997 up until his death*





*Hero: Mr Barnes in 2004, flying an air ambulance rescuing a motorist from floods in County Durham*

It adds: 'He is one of the country's most experienced Agusta pilots and instructors, and has personally ferried 50 new machines from the factory in Milan to customers.'

In the past few years, he was based at the Redhill airfield where he took off from this morning, and worked for BBC and Sky News among his other clients.

Those who knew Mr Barnes took to social media to pay tribute to him after his death.

'Really shocked that the pilot killed this morning was Pete Barnes, our old Metro FM Starburst 1 helicopter pilot,' radio DJ Nicksy wrote. 'RIP Pete.'

Mike Smith, managing director of a helicopter filming company, tweeted: 'Pete Barnes. Air ambulance, filming, immense pilot. Enjoyed our teas & chats. Rest not in peace, but fly with your new wings.'





*Debris: The wreckage of Mr Barnes's helicopter in Vauxhall, central London on Wednesday morning*





*Scene: The crash, which killed Mr Barnes and one other, drew dozens of emergency workers*

John Horne, the chief executive of Redhill Aerodrome, said Mr Barnes was 'well-known and popular' at the facility.

'He was an excellent pilot, vastly experienced and this tragedy has hit everyone here hard,' he added.

'It's a shock because Peter was faultless as a pilot and had a justified reputation as one of the most reliable helicopter pilots in the country.'

A spokesman for RotorVision added: 'He was a reliable and experienced pilot and this is a huge tragedy.

'He had a perfect record and the aircraft he was flying in didn't have any recorded problems.'

A friend and colleague of Mr Barnes who did not want to be named said: 'Pete was a lovely guy, who didn't take himself too seriously.

'We go quite a long way back and everyone at the aerodrome knew him as a friendly, family man. He was also a bit of a joker. When we used to do jobs at Ascot he would dress up in black tie and tails.'

The Air Ambulance Service released a statement which said Pete Barnes would be greatly missed.

Andy Williamson, the Chief Executive, said: 'We are deeply saddened to hear the news that Pete Barnes was killed in the helicopter accident in London this morning.

'Pete had worked with us for many years and will be greatly missed. Our thoughts are with his family and with all the families affected by this tragedy.'

The Air Ambulance Service is an umbrella organisation for The Children's Air Ambulance, Warwickshire & Northamptonshire Air Ambulance and Derbyshire, Leicestershire and Rutland Air Ambulance.

Pete also worked for the Great North, Yorkshire, Wiltshire, Nottinghamshire and Lincolnshire, Sussex, Surrey and Kent air ambulance services over his long and expansive career.

Read more: Vauxhall helicopter crash: Pilot Pete Barnes, 50, had more than 10,500 hours of air time experience | Mail Online
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

abcxyz0000 said:


> *American civil war has now become worldwide white community civil war*
> 
> As the heading says, foreign whites are joining the war in individual capacity. All over the world, whites are taking sides in this conflict. From South Africa to New Zealand, from Canada to Australia, from Bolivia to Serbia, from Cuba to Germany, from Argentina to Ukraine, from Mexico to Denmark, from Falklands to Russia &#8211; all are taking active interest. Hence western societies have become divided along ACW lines. Because the choice varies from person to person. Not a single white person is remaining neutral once he has been told of the matter. Same was the case in earlier edition of ACW. Other countries were not really disinterested. By claiming to be neutral, Britain had actually supported the Union in 19th century. Reminds me of a line from the movie _No Man&#8217;s Land_, &#8220;Neutrality does not exist in the face of murder. Doing nothing to stop it is, in fact, choosing. It is not being neutral.&#8221; Whites from as diverse walk of life as politics and cricket are getting involved. Whatever decision governments take, an opposing cabal is emerging in those states to unofficially help the &#8216;team&#8217; of their personal preference.


*39-year-old from Sutton named as second victim of London helicopter crash as police chief speaks of disbelief that accident did not claim more lives*

*Matthew Wood, 39, died after the helicopter came crashing down onto the street in Vauxhall during peak rush hour*
*RotorMotion pilot Pete Barnes, 50, worked on films such as Die Another Day, Tomb Raider II and Saving Private Ryan*
*Helicopter hit crane at top of The Tower St George Wharf in central London today and cartwheeled before exploding*
*Struck ground just 20 yards from Vauxhall station and area was evacuated because of precarious position of crane*
*Two people died and at least 12 injured - one critically - in crash involving helicopter flying to Elstree, Hertfordshire*
*Four out of five injured people taken to hospital have been discharged*
*Plume of smoke visible at 8am with bystanders saying weather was bad and 'you could hardly see top of building'*
*Eyewitnesses saw 'a flash and helicopter plunged to the ground' and said 'people were screaming after it crashed'*
*London Fire Brigade: Eight fire engines, four fire rescue units and 88 firefighters attended along with ambulances*
*Firefighters trying to make structure safe and insist there is 'no imminent risk of crane collapsing at the moment'*
*Air Accidents Investigation Branch begins investigation to establish if proper procedures were followed by pilot*
*MI6 'went into lockdown' but London's Counter Terrorism Command says there's 'nothing to suggest terrorism link'*

By Mark Duell, Hugo Gye, Christian Gysin and Larisa Brown

PUBLISHED: 08:22 GMT, 16 January 2013 | UPDATED: 23:04 GMT, 16 January 2013

Police officers have this evening named the second victim of this morning's horrific helicopter crash in central London.

Matthew Wood, 39, from Sutton, died after the helicopter came crashing down onto the street in Vauxhall during peak rush hour.

The pilot, named earlier as Pete Barnes, was flying the helicopter when it flew into a newly-built tower before hitting the ground.

This evening, Metropolitan Police Commander Neil Basu spoke of his disbelief that the crash did not claim more lives.

The police boss said: 'It was something of a miracle that this was not many, many times worse.'

The tragedy could have been immeasurably worse because the aircraft hit the ground just 20 yards from Vauxhall train station, which is a major commuting hub in the capital and an extremely busy route at peak time.

Dozens of trains packed with hundreds of commuters were passing through the area as they used the busy station during peak rush hour.

Train drivers had to stop their engines because they could not see as plumes of smoke drifted across the tracks.

The pilot who died in a crash which also killed Mr Wood, who was on the street, was today named as experienced aviator Pete Barnes.

He had requested to divert via Heathrow air traffic control and land at Battersea Heliport, due to bad weather conditions, when the helicopter hit a construction crane at the top of the tower near Vauxhall Bridge at 8am.

Mr Barnes, 50, who flew a helicopter for James Bond film Die Another Day and had been an air ambulance pilot, was pronounced dead at the scene.

It was the first ever fatal helicopter crash in central London since records began in 1976.

The AgustaWestland AW109 twin-engine helicopter, which struck the under-construction The Tower St George Wharf, was reported to have been carrying Mr Barnes but no passengers.

One witness claimed the crane driver had a lucky escape after being unusually late for work.

The aircraft was using the route of the River Thames and was believed to have been heading from Redhill, Surrey, to Elstree, Hertfordshire, to collect an executive, whose identity is as yet unconfirmed.

Witnesses reported very low cloud at the time of the accident, suggesting the pilot may not have seen the crane, which was barely visible from street level. At least two cars were hit by debris.

The area was evacuated because of the precarious position of the crane at the top of the tower.

Five of the 12 injured were taken to hospital and the other seven were treated at the scene, ambulance officials said. Three were taken to St Thomas&#8217; Hospital.

Two went to King&#8217;s College Hospital but were discharged by the afternoon.

A reception centre for members of public involved in the incident was also set up by London Ambulance Service staff.

Just one person remains in hospital after the tragic crash, as four of the five people taken to A&E after being injured the collision have been sent home.

Both St Thomas' and King's College hospitals have released two of their patients who were being treated for minor injuries after the incident.

Another patient, believed to have broken their leg, still remains at St Thomas' Hospital in south London and is expected to be kept there overnight.

A spokesperson for St Thomas' said: 'Of the three patients admitted to St Thomas' Hospital following the incident in Vauxhall, two have been discharged and one remains as an inpatient.'

A representative from King's College Hospital added: 'Following the helicopter crash in London this morning, we can confirm that the two patients being treated at King's College Hospital for minor injuries have been discharged.'

Pauline Cranmer of London Ambulance Service said: 'There were a number of injuries that would potentially be consistent with being hit by debris. Our primary concern is about treating the injuries.'

She added that two people were pronounced dead at the scene by air ambulance crews.

Mr Barnes was a former ski instructor who had worked for charter company RotorMotion since 1997. In a wide-ranging UK career spanning 18 years, he had done everything from fly air ambulances to working as a pilot on adverts, TV programmes and films

He contributed to filming for the BBC and Sky News, and worked on films such as Die Another Day, Tomb Raider II and Saving Private Ryan, as well as providing his services to adverts and sporting events, and has been described as one of the most experienced Agusta pilots in the UK.

Mr Barnes, a graduate of the University of Derby, claimed on his LinkedIn online profile to have 25 years of experience as a pilot, and said he had clocked up more than 10,500 hours of flying in a helicopter - as well as 500 hours flying a plane.

In 2004 he helped rescue a motorist from a flooded ford in County Durham, while working for the Great North Air Ambulance.

He also flew the Newcastle Traffic & Travel helicopter as the Voice of Metro FM and worked as a helicopter instructor.

Captain Philip Amadeus, managing director of RotorMotion, said the aircraft was on a commercial flight from Redhill, in Surrey, to Elstree.

He said: 'Our main priority now is for the family of the pilot and we extend our greatest sympathy to the friends and relatives of those who have died and been injured.'

One eyewitness said the helicopter was 'rocking and shaking from side to side' before crashing. A worker at the New Covent Garden Flower Market, around 200 yards from the crash site, said some debris from the crash - believed to be the gearbox - hit somebody working there in the leg.

The Royal National Lifeboat Institution was searching the Thames as part of the emergency services' response to the accident. The charity launched an inshore lifeboat in the aftermath of the crash.

Adam Halawa described discovering how his brother had been taken to St Thomas' Hospital after the crash.

'I heard my brother was involved and got a call from another relative,' he told the BBC.

'I came rushing, panicking, I was really upset because I was scared in case my brother was inside the car with the fire.

'I came to him and he was in shock, he looked very scared. I was just worried about him.

'It just happened unexpectedly, you never expect something like that to happen to you and something like that to happen to my family.

'He is ok, he is just in shock. I just need to go in and speak to him.'

Terry Alkins, 28, and Joe O'Dwyer, 44, were working on an adjacent building site when the helicopter crashed into the crane.

Mr Alkins said: 'It was around 8am and we just heard this massive bang. We ran off the site and down the road and seconds later we saw the helicopter or what was left of it in flames lying on the road. From what I saw I will be amazed if the pilot survived. There were at least three cars on fire, including a silver Range Rover and there were some motorbikes strewn over the road.'

Mr O&#8217;Dywer added: &#8216;It was so foggy this morning that you couldn't see the crane, which is attached to the residential tower that's being built.&#8217;

The London Fire Brigade said it had received numerous calls about the incident. Eight fire engines and four fire rescue units and 88 firefighters plus officers attended the scene. 

The London Ambulance Service sent a motorcycle responder, six ambulance crews, its hazardous area response team and two officers to the scene.

The first crew was at the area in less than four minutes. The air ambulance medical team were also dispatched in a car.

The incident happened close to the MI6 headquarters, which reportedly went into lockdown for a short period when the helicopter first crashed over fears the spy office may have been under attack.

Witness Robert Oxley told Sky News: &#8216;There&#8217;s a very low hanging cloud which means you can hardly see the top of the building and that would explain why the helicopter hit it.

'This is right next to Vauxhall Bus Station, which is a major commuting point. We arrived to find the area sealed off. Suddenly everyone was exiting their vehicles.'

Police said there was nothing to suggest a terrorism link to the crash. &#8216;There's nothing in our world at this stage,&#8217; a spokesman for London's Counter Terrorism Command said. &#8216;There's nothing to suggest any terrorism link.&#8217;

Peter Cowup, assistant commissioner at London Fire Brigade, said: 'We're doing what we can to make that safe and working with specialist contractors to assess the damage sustained to the crane. At the moment there's no imminent risk of that crane collapsing.'

The crash happened close to the home of Gareth Thomas, the former Welsh rugby star who is now competing in Dancing on Ice.

He tweeted his shock at the collision: 'OMG!!! In car on way to skating and just hearing the helicopter has crashed metres from my home!! Hope everyone in the area is OK.'

Local resident Colin Kavanagh told MailOnline there was a 'huge explosion'. He was eating breakfast and looked out to see a huge plume of smoke and 'men in fluorescent jackets running around'.

Eyewitnesses took to Twitter to report details. One said the helicopter crashed close to a railway line.

Another user posted a dramatic photograph showing burning wreckage in the road. Commuter Sherna Noah described a &#8216;large plume of dark grey smoke&#8217; as she crossed Battersea Bridge at 8am.

She said: &#8216;I was coming across the bridge and basically I could see a few cyclists on the bridge looking towards the water.

Read more: Vauxhall Helicopter crash: Matthew Wood named as second victim along with pilot Pete Barnes | Mail Online
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

abcxyz0000 said:


> *American civil war has now become worldwide white community civil war*
> 
> As the heading says, foreign whites are joining the war in individual capacity. All over the world, whites are taking sides in this conflict. From South Africa to New Zealand, from Canada to Australia, from Bolivia to Serbia, from Cuba to Germany, from Argentina to Ukraine, from Mexico to Denmark, from Falklands to Russia &#8211; all are taking active interest. Hence western societies have become divided along ACW lines. Because the choice varies from person to person. Not a single white person is remaining neutral once he has been told of the matter. Same was the case in earlier edition of ACW. Other countries were not really disinterested. By claiming to be neutral, Britain had actually supported the Union in 19th century. Reminds me of a line from the movie _No Man&#8217;s Land_, &#8220;Neutrality does not exist in the face of murder. Doing nothing to stop it is, in fact, choosing. It is not being neutral.&#8221; Whites from as diverse walk of life as politics and cricket are getting involved. Whatever decision governments take, an opposing cabal is emerging in those states to unofficially help the &#8216;team&#8217; of their personal preference.


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

abcxyz0000 said:


> *American civil war has now become worldwide white community civil war*
> 
> As the heading says, foreign whites are joining the war in individual capacity. All over the world, whites are taking sides in this conflict. From South Africa to New Zealand, from Canada to Australia, from Bolivia to Serbia, from Cuba to Germany, from Argentina to Ukraine, from Mexico to Denmark, from Falklands to Russia &#8211; all are taking active interest. Hence western societies have become divided along ACW lines. Because the choice varies from person to person. Not a single white person is remaining neutral once he has been told of the matter. Same was the case in earlier edition of ACW. Other countries were not really disinterested. By claiming to be neutral, Britain had actually supported the Union in 19th century. Reminds me of a line from the movie _No Man&#8217;s Land_, &#8220;Neutrality does not exist in the face of murder. Doing nothing to stop it is, in fact, choosing. It is not being neutral.&#8221; Whites from as diverse walk of life as politics and cricket are getting involved. Whatever decision governments take, an opposing cabal is emerging in those states to unofficially help the &#8216;team&#8217; of their personal preference.


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

abcxyz0000 said:


> *American civil war has now become worldwide white community civil war*
> 
> As the heading says, foreign whites are joining the war in individual capacity. All over the world, whites are taking sides in this conflict. From South Africa to New Zealand, from Canada to Australia, from Bolivia to Serbia, from Cuba to Germany, from Argentina to Ukraine, from Mexico to Denmark, from Falklands to Russia &#8211; all are taking active interest. Hence western societies have become divided along ACW lines. Because the choice varies from person to person. Not a single white person is remaining neutral once he has been told of the matter. Same was the case in earlier edition of ACW. Other countries were not really disinterested. By claiming to be neutral, Britain had actually supported the Union in 19th century. Reminds me of a line from the movie _No Man&#8217;s Land_, &#8220;Neutrality does not exist in the face of murder. Doing nothing to stop it is, in fact, choosing. It is not being neutral.&#8221; Whites from as diverse walk of life as politics and cricket are getting involved. Whatever decision governments take, an opposing cabal is emerging in those states to unofficially help the &#8216;team&#8217; of their personal preference.


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

abcxyz0000 said:


> *American civil war has now become worldwide white community civil war*
> 
> As the heading says, foreign whites are joining the war in individual capacity. All over the world, whites are taking sides in this conflict. From South Africa to New Zealand, from Canada to Australia, from Bolivia to Serbia, from Cuba to Germany, from Argentina to Ukraine, from Mexico to Denmark, from Falklands to Russia &#8211; all are taking active interest. Hence western societies have become divided along ACW lines. Because the choice varies from person to person. Not a single white person is remaining neutral once he has been told of the matter. Same was the case in earlier edition of ACW. Other countries were not really disinterested. By claiming to be neutral, Britain had actually supported the Union in 19th century. Reminds me of a line from the movie _No Man&#8217;s Land_, &#8220;Neutrality does not exist in the face of murder. Doing nothing to stop it is, in fact, choosing. It is not being neutral.&#8221; Whites from as diverse walk of life as politics and cricket are getting involved. Whatever decision governments take, an opposing cabal is emerging in those states to unofficially help the &#8216;team&#8217; of their personal preference.


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

abcxyz0000 said:


> *Confederates warn, &#8220;If we open our mouth, you (Yankees) will be in trouble.&#8221;*





abcxyz0000 said:


> And most crucially, they have no answer to many weapons nor do they look capable of finding ways around them. Yankees are unlikely to have the last laugh. I think I committed a blunder by placing heavy bets on a loser community.





abcxyz0000 said:


> BRMS: It&#8217;s all over for Abraham Lincoln.


*Is the famed white supremacy a myth? Whites have a history of faking greatness and indulging in plagiarism - the infamous moon landings, the false claim of Marconi having invented radio etc. How many of white achievements are real? Wonder how many discoveries and inventions they have claimed credit for by killing the actual scientists? Very few of such childish fibs are questioned because most cases go unreported. Isn&#8217;t this mediocrity the reason why in 19th century ACW, they struggled to achieve breakthrough against a tiny ragtag opponent? In 21st century ACW, against a strong enemy, they look all set to keep failing till they are dead.*


----------



## Argus Panoptes



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RangerPK

abcxyz0000 said:


> 21st Century American Civil War has already started.
> 
> Many incidents which general public thinks to be usual occurrences are actually part of this new US civil war. Hurricane Sandy in 2012 was not natural. It was man-made and is part of latest American Civil War. The Sandy Hook Elementary School shooting in Newtown, Connecticut (by Adam Lanza) is part of ACW. The New York Ferry Crash (in January 2013), blast at Texas fertilizer plant, radioactive leakage at nuclear power plants, the recent stabbing of many people in Texas, Connecticut train crash, Oklahoma tornado, killing of Aaron Swartz, the New Orleans shooting spree, the famous hacking of Twitter website in 2013 etc are all acts of war. World-famous personalities like John Kerry and Chuck Hagel will vouch for the fact that unknown to many, some Americans are waging a new civil war.
> 
> I thought since the attackers in these skirmishes were civilians, every American must have become aware of the civil war by now. But surprisingly, leave alone civilians, even FBI doesnt have a whiff of it. When I made phone calls to FBI, I found that I have to first acquaint them with this conflict. I wonder why those Americans who are in the loop have not taken rest of America into confidence.



Troll thread. No sources provided, just made some schizophrenic bullcrap up. Calling natural disasters civil wars, and what not....



That Guy said:


> @Aeronaut
> 
> please close this thread, it serves no purpose other than passing on a person's delusions.



Another member of the troll brigade is having a schizophrenic fit. Just report the guy, hope he gets banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

RangerPK said:


> Troll thread. No sources provided, just made some schizophrenic bullcrap up. Calling natural disasters civil wars, and what not....
> 
> 
> 
> Another member of the troll brigade is having a schizophrenic fit. Just report the guy, hope he gets banned.


This guy have serious psychological issues...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

RangerPK said:


> Troll thread. No sources provided, just made some schizophrenic bullcrap up. Calling natural disasters civil wars, and what not....
> 
> 
> 
> Another member of the troll brigade is having a schizophrenic fit. Just report the guy, hope he gets banned.


Oh yeah? Technology has advanced so much that they can enhance rains and do more. God knows whether Americans have discovered/invented something new which they have not revealed to the rest of the world.


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

@gambit, @Loki, @Luftwaffe, @Jaanbaz, @jhungary, @That Guy, @Gold1010, @Skull and Bones, @canadian icehole, @xdrive, @flamer84, @anon45, @USAHawk785, @Thomas, @I-LEK, @Juice

The Occupy Wall Street protests in 21st century are reminiscent of New York City draft riots in 19th century. Both events were incited by Copperheads. Thus many analogies can be drawn between the two civil wars. Good point, isn't it?


----------



## flamer84

abcxyz0000 said:


> @gambit, @Loki, @Luftwaffe, @Jaanbaz, @jhungary, @That Guy, @Gold1010, @Skull and Bones, @canadian icehole, @xdrive, @flamer84, @anon45, @USAHawk785, @Thomas, @I-LEK, @Juice
> 
> The Occupy Wall Street protests in 21st century are reminiscent of New York City draft riots in 19th century. Both events were incited by Copperheads. Thus many analogies can be drawn between the two civil wars. *Good point, isn't it?*



.........no

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

abcxyz0000 said:


> @gambit, @Loki, @Luftwaffe, @Jaanbaz, @jhungary, @That Guy, @Gold1010, @Skull and Bones, @canadian icehole, @xdrive, @flamer84, @anon45, @USAHawk785, @Thomas, @I-LEK, @Juice
> 
> The Occupy Wall Street protests in 21st century are reminiscent of New York City draft riots in 19th century. Both events were incited by Copperheads. Thus many analogies can be drawn between the two civil wars. Good point, isn't it?



OWS protests are pretty much dead, and that's mostly to do with losing interest instead of being suppressed by the police. The draft Riots were crushed by the police, not so much about losing interest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I-LEK

abcxyz0000 said:


> @gambit, @Loki, @Luftwaffe, @Jaanbaz, @jhungary, @That Guy, @Gold1010, @Skull and Bones, @canadian icehole, @xdrive, @flamer84, @anon45, @USAHawk785, @Thomas, @I-LEK, @Juice
> 
> The Occupy Wall Street protests in 21st century are reminiscent of New York City draft riots in 19th century. Both events were incited by Copperheads. Thus many analogies can be drawn between the two civil wars. Good point, isn't it?



*
possible ..
more likely to happen collapse of America's economy: a bloated bubble - hyper-infilyatsiya - war and chaos in the world (America feeds) - external debt to the IMF 15 trillion. !

There are 2 types of Americans:
1) Honest Americans are decent people, anti-globilisty!
2) fat bastards who voted for the war and oil .. . Oh yes, and for a burger))

These two groups will face soon (5 or 10 years).
streets against the office!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Argus Panoptes

@WebMaster @Awesome Is this the sort of thread you consider to be valuable to PaDef, and if so, how?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

